# Incredible Bulks Journal



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi i thought i'd throw my hat into what looks like the members journal area.

Brief time line

started lifting at teen years, got to a reasonable level and at the age of 21 i started a course of sust 500/week and grew like a weed.

I have always been in and out of martial arts throughout my life and took up taekwondo at 23.

Stopped bodybuilding as it was affecting my training, wittled down from 17.5 stone to 12 stone.

Restarted weight training after quitting training and got to the pic in my sig within a small time frame natty.

Started MMA and trained for 9 months, once again stopped weight training in the bodybuilding sense, went from 17 stone to 14 stone.

here are my amatuer non headshot fights

1st fight (i'm the smaller guy)






2nd fight at SENI in a cage (i'm the guy 1st in the cage)






Stopped MMA a month ago as i miss bodybuilding and weight training!

I'm looking at piling on as much mass as humanly possible, my aims this year are:

*get back to where i was size wise

*once at previous size, go on a mass cycle and let the fun begin!

ultimate goal is to compete, everything i have trained for has been full bore and i have always wanted to get on stage....and win 

I have shoulders/arms that overpower my back and chest by a country mile so my training plan looks like this.

Mon: chest

Tue: back/forearms

Wed: legs/abs

thur:chest

fri: back/forearms

weekend off...

Muscle memory has kicked in fast and currently sitting at

25"legs

17" calves

17" arms

17.5" neck

45.75" chest

34" waist

i'll fire up pics as the journal goes on :beer:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

no tricep work mate or shoulders?

enjoyed the videos! well done!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great vids mate, good luck with your bodybuilding


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> no tricep work mate or shoulders?
> 
> enjoyed the videos! well done!


my arms and shoulders overpower my back and chest, they will get worked through the heavy compounds enough + i will throw in an odd exercise now and again. 

last 2 workouts:

-------------------------------

monday: chest

smith incline bench press

1 x 7 95kg (not including bar)

1 x 6 90kg

1 x 5 90kg

DB Incline bench

1 x 5 50kg

1 x 10 40kg

2 x 8 40kg

db flys

1 x 6 30kg

2 x 6 28kg

1 x 6 26kg

machine press

3 x 10 77kg

tricep pulldowns

3 x 8 35kg

weight 98.5kg

-----------------------------------------------------

new guy joined our company, he competed at the the EFBB portsmouth show in the first timers so its good to see another bodybuilder in my area.

------------------------------------------------------

back/forearms

chins 9,6,5

medium grip pulldowns

1 x 10 77kg

1 x 7 84kg

2 x 7 77kg

bent rows

4 x 10 72kg (had to use smaller oly bar @ 12kg)

deadlifts

1 x 10 92kg

2 x 6 132kg (taking it easy still)

close grip pulldown

2 x 8 77kg

db shrugs

1 x 8 35kg

1 x 6 40kg

1 x 6 35kg

reverse ez bar curls

3 x 10 35kg

assorted db wrist curls

-----------------------------------------------

quit my membership at the gym, sick of the lack of dumbbells, poor leg training facilities and figured it was best doing it now to give me the jolt to join a better gym.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs/abs

hamstring curls(machine)

1 x 10 77kg

3 x 10 84kg

leg extensions

1 x 8 77kg

1 x 8 84kg

2 x 8 91kg

squats

1 x 6 100kg

1 x 6 120kg

1 x 6 130kg ---- pause at bottom

1 x 6 120kg

S.L.D.L (using platform)

3 x 10 85kg

Calve raises

4 x failure 115kg

Sitting calve raise on smith

3 x failure 160kg

1 x failure 140kg

1 x failure 100kg

100 crunches

felt strong as hell today, squats were not at what i could achieve at all.... i was adding 10's to each side thinking that would be enough but 6 were pulled out easy. Didnt want to push my luck with my luck with my back (which was great) so next week will be starting off with 135kg squats.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest workout/light tri's

incline db press

1 x 8 50kg PB

1 x 6 50kg

1 x 5 50kg

1 x 9 40kg

1 x 7 40kg

db flys

1 x 6 30kg

2 x 6 28kg

incline chest press

1 x 10 77kg

1 x 10 84kg

1 x 5 91kg --- use this weight next time round from start.

skulls (overhead)

2 x 6 50kg  PB

Rope pulldowns

1 big drop set going from 35kg----->14kg in 7kg steps

weight 98.5kg


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bit disappointed you've kicked the MMA into touch mate, totally stopped training? I thought you were doing well mukka.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Bit disappointed you've kicked the MMA into touch mate, totally stopped training? I thought you were doing well mukka.


me to, he pulled off a few nice moves in the vids i have seen.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Five-O said:



> Bit disappointed you've kicked the MMA into touch mate, totally stopped training? I thought you were doing well mukka.





[email protected] said:


> me to, he pulled off a few nice moves in the vids i have seen.


hey guys, i was doing alright and could of carried on but my heart wasnt in to it 100%. I loved it as a hobby but soon got carried away, the real test of how much you love something is when it gets tough and that was during fight prep....

I miss weightlifitng/bodybuilding and the two do not go together at all.

Its something i can say i've done and be proud of fighting in a pucker cage with some of the guys from the UFC and sky sports watching


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

keep it for cardio and fun, goodluck with the bbing


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers, here's 2 pics....


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

some good mass, dont know about the shorts though lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

chins 10,5

got 10...just by the skin of my teeth!

wide grip pulldowns

1 x 10 70kg

2 x 7 77kg

bent bb rows

1 x 10 72kg

1 x 8 77kg

2 x 7 82kg

pulldowns to abs with dual handle

3 x 8 70kg

shrugs

3 x 6 40kg

barbell curls

2 x 7 47kg

1 x 7 42kg

weight 99kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its my sisters wedding this week and with bank holiday it looks bleak for the gym sadly but i'm taking this chance to have a full week off.

been fitted for a suit (much fun) and i ended up with

38" waist (clown pant waist)

46" 'long' jacket (even though i'm 5ft 9)

17.5" neck

:whistling:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

enjoy yourself and dont worry about the gym.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Friday

Chest/triceps

Incline Smith Press

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 7 95kg

1 x 6 85kg

Incline DB Bench

1 x 7 50kg

1 x 5 50kg

2 x 8 40kg

DB Fly

1 x 6 30kg

2 x 6 28kg

Machine Press

2 x 6 84kg

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 8 42kg

More reps and heavier weights, seeing some nice improvement in my chest

----------------------------------------------

Saturday

Went to the City Gym for a look n see, the place was smaller than i imagined but full of stuff to entertain a bodybuilder/powerlifter...positives over my gym:

*t-bar row station

*leg press

*lying hamstring curl

*seated calve raise

*dumbbells up and over 100kg (and loads of them)

*competing powerlifters / bodybuilders as members

*you can use chalk and tesco bags full of the sh!t

*2 squat racks

negatives:

*bit on small side but i'll see what its like at the hours i train

i wasnt charged for the workout and had a quick chat with the guy behind the desk, seems a good chap.

New gym and all, thought it would be rude not to so started out with a leg session.

squat

1 x 6 90kg

1 x 6 100kg

1 x 6 110kg

2 x 6 120kg

different squat rack and no catcher bars, felt naked squatting lol... weird how different gym's weights feel heavier 

leg extension

4 x 7 70kg

smacked the crap out of the adjusting handle to allow me to move the back rest forward so it didnt feel my legs were about to be severed by the seat

leg press

3 x 8 160kg (went light)

lying hamstring curl

4 x 8 55kg

sitting calve raise

4 x failure 3 plates (of unknown weight??, just 3 big heavy round plates lol)

standing calve raise

4 x failure 100kg

different fulcrum point so this was very light compared to my old gym

weight: 100kg, cutting back on some carbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/forearms

chins 10,6

bent rows

1 x 10 72kg

1 x 8 82kg

2 x 8 87kg

Deadlifts

1 x 8 132kg

2 x 7 142kg

lat-pulldowns (palms facing eachother/medium grip)

2 x 8 84kg (going up next week)

1 x 8 77kg

close grip pulldown

1 x 8 70kg

shrugs

2 x failure 40kg

1 x faliure 35kg

db wrist curls 20kg

lower back pumped and forearms screaming.

-----------------------------------------

measurment update:

thighs: 26"

chest: 46"

arms: 17" (left 17.25")

neck: 17.75"

calves: 18"

waist: 36"

forearms: 14.5"


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

your doing alot of vertical pulls there, you trying to add some width or something?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yes mate, its working quite well...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light chest/triceps

incline guillotine press

1 x 12 90kg

1 x 10 90kg

1 x 7 90kg

1 x 10 80kg

incline db press

3 x 6 40kg

db flys

3 x 10 24kg

machine press

1 x 8 77kg

2 x 6 84kg

skulls

2 x 10 45kg

1 x 4 45kg

supersetted with c.g.press with the same ez bar after each set.

pushdowns

2 x 8 28kg

1 x 8 21kg
​


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hamstring curls

1 x 8 77kg

3 x 10 84kg

leg extensions

1 x 10 84kg

3 x 10 91kg

slow up, pause at top, slow down.

squats

1 x 8 120kg

3 x 6 130kg*

leg press machine

crappedy crap crap, couldnt get anything out of the machine, bad design.

sitting calve raises (smith)

3 x failure 130kg

1 x failure 110kg

standing calve raises

1 x failure 115kg --- 15 second pause at negative. 5 second raise

1 x failure 105kg

1 x failure 95kg

weight 99.5kg (dropped some carbs and its having the effect)

*note

i was squatting deep and a i felt a rip sensation in my groin as i got half way down the rep, as i reached the bottom i felt a twang in my groin and panicked unsure if i had ripped my nads open or what.... confused and frightened at the same time i didnt want to move from the bottom position

All the mean while with 130kg on my back.... looking for blood or something

Went up...no pain...... carried on to finish the set.

Checked in my tracksuit bottoms and i had managed to rip my boxers totally down the groin :lol:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

chins 10,6

lat pulldowns (wide)

3 x 8 84kg

bent rows

2 x 6 92kg

1 x 8 72kg

machine rows

3 x 8 70kg

shrugs

3 x 10 35kg

ez curls

2 x 6 52kg

hammer curls

2 x 6 18kg

1 x 6 16kg

1 x 8 14kg


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8 how you doin


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL, hey stranger! i'm good thanks, you?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy chest/calves

smith incline bench

1 x 6 105kg

1 x 5 105kg

2 x 7 90kg

db incline bench

1 x 6 50kg

1 x 5 50kg

1 x 8 40kg

1 x 6 40kg

db flys

2 x 8 30kg

1 x 6 30kg

machine press

2 x 8 91kg

1 x 6 91kg

standing calve raise

1 x failure 115kg

1 x failure 108kg

1 x failure 99kg

calve raise on leg press machine

3 x failure 133kg

smashed my previous highest weights and reps set last year!!!

happy as a big in sh!t, all the blues are my best lifts on those exercises!

weight 101kg

went clothes shopping and i'm having to buy XXL in shirts and 38" jeans for the legs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy back/forearms

chins 11,6

lat pulldowns

2 x 6 91kg (UP)

1 x 7 84kg

bent rows

1 x 6 90kg

2 x 8 80kg

deadlifts

1 x 6 120kg

1 x 6 150kg

1 x 5 160kg UP

1 x 6 150kg

machine row

3 x 7 70kg

smith BB shrugs (oly bar being used)

1 x 8 40kg

2 x 6 55kg

db shrugs

2 x 8 40kg

1 x 8 35kg

reverse ez curls

1 x 8 32kg

2 x 8 35kg

plate pinches

20,20,20

weight 100.5kg

bent rows down but understandable seeing i got some great weights and reps off chins and lat pulldowns 

happy with the deads


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one m8 yeah im good ta


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light chest/tri's

incline smith press

1 x 10 95kg

1 x 8 95kg

1 x 7 95kg

1 x 8 85kg

db incline press

1 x 4 50kg

1 x 9 40kg

1 x 7 40kg

db flys

2 x 10 28kg

1 x 9 28kg

incline machine press

1 x 10 84kg

2 x 8 91kg

tricep pushdowns

3 x 8 42kg

the skin on my tri's felt awful, it honestly felt like the skin was going to rip

This morning there was a baby stretch mark on the inside of my arm near the chest


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you need a few more incline exercises in there imo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I was thinking that! lol

I dont like flat benching, easier on the delts with an incline


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> you are shifting some serious weight there mate. I take it training is going well?
> 
> Colin


Hey colin,

Training is going really well, muscle memory has nitro boosted my weights every week and the muscle bellies are filling out again nicely 

I'm switching gyms soon to a more hardcore bodybuilding orientated gym rather than the cannons local, that will no doubt fire things up further :thumb:

legs

hamstring curl

3 x 10 84kg

leg extensions

1 x 10 91kg

2 x 10 98kg

squats

1 x 6 100kg

3 x 6 135kg

calf raises on leg press machine

3 x failure 120kg

calf raises (standing)

3 x failure 95kg

weight 101.5kg

had legs like jelly all night, wasnt too bad as i was sat at a table with friends for most of the evening having an 'all you can eat' chinese buffet!

smoked chicken'tastic :beer:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

looks all good buddy keep it up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers smithy!

light back/biceps

chins

10,7

lat pulldowns

2 x 8 84kg

1 x 8 77kg

1 x 8 70kg

bent rows

2 x 10 80kg

1 x 8 80kg

machine rows

2 x 10 77kg

1 x 12 70kg

low pulley rows

1 x failure 120kg*

1 x failure 150kg*

1 x failure 170kg*

db shrugs

3 x 6 50kg

barbell curls

2 x 6 47kg

weight 102.5kg

the weight stacks on the pulley stations only reach 95kg so i used these weight blocks that you are allowed to place ontop of the stack (your only supposed to use one!). The big blocks weigh 7.5kg (little ones are 5kg) so once i did a whip round the whole gym taking these blocks from other machines you can do the math and see how many blocks there were on top of this stack

i was hitting 1.5 hours with this workout so i hit biceps on the head, with all the rows they were nuked anyway.

I took some new photos last night but forgot to bring my phone in

I'll upload them tomorrow, pleased with my back


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

here's two update pics


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Chest/calves

Incline Bench (smith)

1 x 7 105kg

1 x 6 105kg

1 x 8 95kg

incline dumbbell press

2 x 6 50kg

*see notes*

1 x 7 50kg

db decline flys

2 x 6 35kg

1 x 6 30kg

machine press

3 x 8 98kg

1 x 6 98kg

sitting calve raises on leg press m/c

3 x 142 to failure

notes:

the weld beads on the end of the 50kg db's has partially snapped off and it snagged my jogging bottoms twice, ended up filing a complaint and trying to get the dipsh!t of a manager to reimburse me for them as they are only 3 days old. :cursing:

on a good note, had a cracking day!!!!!

next week i'm going up on a few lifts as i feel i have got so much more power and energy to use in the lifts, happy with the decline flys as it hits my chest better i feel.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Back/forearms

Chins 11,6

Lat Pulldowns

2 x 8 98kg

1 x 8 91kg

Bent Rows

2 x 10 85kg

1 x 8 80kg

Deadlifts

1 x 6 120kg

2 x 6 160kg*

1 x 6 140kg

Machine Rows

3 x 10 84kg

DB Shrugs

2 x 6 50kg

1 x 6 40kg

Reverse EZ Curls

2 x 8 35kg

Plate Pinch (with 10kg+15kg plates pinched together)

2 sets

Barbell Hold

110kg

110kg

100kg

*note

Last week i only managed one set of 5 reps with 160kg, this week its two sets of 6 reps!

weight 102kg


----------



## dudeson (May 8, 2007)

cool fights, I have always wanted to try muy tai, used to do Kenpo when I was younger, good luck bulking up!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lighter Chest/Triceps

Incline Bench (smith)

1 x 9 100kg

1 x 7 100kg

1 x 7 90kg

1 x 8 80kg

DB Flys

3 x 6 35kg

Incline DB Press

1 x 9 40kg

2 x 8 40kg

Incline Machine Press

1 x 9 91kg

2 x 8 91kg

Lying Skulls

1 x 5 50kg

1 x 6 47.5kg

1 x 8 40kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Leg Day

Hamstring Curls

1 x 10 84kg

3 x 10 91kg

1 x 10 84kg

Leg Extensions

1 x 3 91kg --- meh

1 x 3 105kg --- meh

3 x 10 112kg! *PB! * One plate away from full stack

Squats

1 x 15 90kg

1 x 15 100kg

3 x 15 90kg

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

calve raises on leg press m/c

3 x failure 151kg

standing calve raise

3 x failure 106kg

Good god.......

After the first set of squats i was wobbling but i thought i could do more so up to 100kg, that set nearly killed me as i regained compure TWICE as i reached reps 13 and 14....15 was done through pure 'i can lay down after this one!!!'.

As the final set came by i was half way through and one guy started whistling badly at high volume, so under strain i repped out to the tune of SHUT THE F*CK UP. The guys in the weight room burst out laughing as i finished the set wobbling like bambi on ice. :lol: :whistling:

Quads pumped to high heaven, we are talking air hose pumped, i felt this happen on the 3rd squat set.










A 3" stretch mark ripped open. :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light back

Chins

5kg x 7 reps

5kg x 6 reps

BW x 7 reps

Lat pulldowns

3 x 10 84kg

1 x 10 77kg

1 x 8 70kg

machine rows

3 x 10 77kg

db rows

3 x 8 40kg

shrugs

3 x 6 50kg

ez curls

2 x 7 50kg

weight: 103.5kg

some update pics


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Leg Day
> 
> Hamstring Curls
> 
> ...


Jesus what are you the Incredible Hulkmg:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy chest/calves

incline smith bench press

1 x 7 110kg

2 x 6 105kg

incline db press

1 x 7 50kg

2 x 6 50kg

db flys

1 x 7 35kg

2 x 6 35kg

machine press

1 x 8 98kg

3 x 6 105kg

calve raise (m/c leg press)

3 x failure 151kg

standing calve raise

1 x failure 116kg

1 x failure 108kg

1 x failure 96kg

all weights up, felt strong


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

hey IB good lifts mate :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy back/forearms

felt the start of a cold for the first time in 7-8 months

Motivation was a bit low but i dragged myself off to the gym.

chins

7.5kg x 6

5kg x 6

2.5kg x 5

bent rows

3 x 6 90kg

lat pulldowns

1 x 6 91kg

1 x 6 84kg

1 x 6 77kg

db rows

3 x 6 50kg

bb shrugs

3 x failure 110kg

bb wrist curls

3 x failure 25kg

felt like i had a crap workout, some numbers are up from last week and some (highlighted in blue) will be raised next week.

Just didnt get into the workout though.

BW = 103.5Kg


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

hey braaaa 'said in a coll black mans accent'

ill give you two guesses who i am.......


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

theiopener? j/k

hey braaaa


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light chest/triceps

incline bench (smith)

1 x 10 100kg

1 x 8 100kg

1 x 8 95kg

1 x 8 85kg

db flys

1 x 6 35kg

1 x 8 30kg

1 x 6 30kg

db incline bench

3 x 8 40kg

incline machine press

1 x 8 91kg ----- quit before tired, easy

1 x 8 98kg

2 x 8 91kg

overhead skulls

3 x 7 50kg


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> *theiopener?* j/k
> 
> hey braaaa


lol mate

no i am ToxicToffee, you probably dont remember me though.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yuh huh...and i have 3 testicles....makes for better reloads. lol

----------------------------------------------------------

Legs

Hamstring curl

1 x 8 91kg

3 x 8 98kg

Leg Extension

1 x 10 105kg

1 x 10 112kg

1 x 9 112kg

1 x 7 112kg

Now using the full stack on leg extensions

Squats

2 x 15 105kg

3 x 15 100kg

Sick to my stomach

Calve raises (m/c leg press)

4 x failure 150kg

Calve raises Standing

4 x failure 150kg

Weights up on every exercise, happy with doing the full stack on leg extensions... pausing at the top for a second made my legs shudder and the cable connecting the pulley didnt sound healthy

After squats had to go lie down for 5 minutes in the stretch up area, any time i moved i got a massive pump in my thighs, hips and hamstrings so it looked like i had been well and truelly anal probed.

As per the cliche, barely made it up the stairs to exit the gym and i was shaky on the brake/accelerator pedals in the car ride home

My reward? A huge ass dinner:

350g New potatos

2 chicken breasts dusted with jamaican jerk

1 large parsnip (only two bits left as i ate 2 due to hungry hungry hippo'ness)

3 scrambled eggs

olive oil spread all over the spuds










Followed by a bad nights sleep due to the legs aching

Kept waking up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light back

chins 11,7,4

lat pulldowns

1 x 10 84kg

1 x 10 77kg

1 x 8 77kg

1 x 10 70kg

machine row

1 x 10 84kg

1 x 10 77kg

1 x 10 70kg

1 x 12 63kg

BB Shrugs

4 x 8 120kg

Weight 104.25kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers for the feedback, i'll have a look on a light day.

Friday:

heavy chest/calves

incline bench (smith)

1 x 7 110kg

1 x 6 110kg

1 x 6 105kg

going for 115kg next week

db incline press

1 x 8 50kg

2 x 7 50kg

db flys

1 x 8 35kg

2 x 6 35kg

i'll use the 40's next week before incline db pressing

machine press

1 x 6 112kg

1 x 6 105kg

1 x 6 98kg

1 x 7 91kg

calve raises (on leg press m/c) - shuttle runs

154 to failure ----> 147

154 to failure ----> 140

154 to failure ----> 133

154 to failure ----> 124

good god my calves hurt! Today i have some pretty good DOMS.

weight 104.5kg http://youtube.com/watch?v=pEVv-n5AqVQ]


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy back

chins

1 x 7 7.5kg

1 x 5 7.5kg

1 x 5 2.5kg

latpulldowns (underhand grip)

1 x 7 98kg <------ felt mostly in the bicep

1 x 7 91kg (normal grip) still felt in the bicep

3 x 7 84kg (thumbless grip) :thumbup1:

BB Rows

2 x 7 95kg

1 x 7 90kg

Machine Rows (thumbless grip)

1 x 7 91kg

2 x 7 84kg

DB Rows

3 x 7 50kg

DB Shrug (while the barbell became available)

1 x 8 50kg

BB Shrugs

1 x 8 120kg

1 x 8 110kg

Forearm curls

3 x failure with 15kg

Weight: 105.25kg

I was ready to write the session off after latpull downs due to the biceps getting pumped, once i figured out the grip to use and weight i waited for the pump to die down and restart again. This is why i probably have large arms compared to my back, there's been too much arm work in the pulling motion.

Underhand grip uses the biceps too much for me 

7 seems to be the magic number as well, i can reach 6 reps but 7 seems to really push me... weird mental thing going on.

Some exercise i just get a better feeling out of 7-8 reps and shall be sticking with it for now


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light Chest

DB Flys

*brief warm up*

1 x 10 35kg

2 x 8 35kg

DB Incline Press

1 x 5 50kg

3 x 8 40kg

Incline Machine Press

3 x 8 91kg

Tri Pulldowns

2 x 10 49kg

1 x 10 42kg

Took it easier on my chest on this light day that started to creep into another heavy day over the last few weeks.

Starting off with db flys was a good idea and i didnt feel it at all in my shoulders or triceps when pressing, hence bombing on 50kg's lol.

I wont be incorporating db flys as a pre-exhaust on heavy days however

After the gym i re-heated my main meal i cooked the night before and then went of to help my dad lay a base + paving for his front garden.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

hey IB what gym have you been using, i trained at Lougar's last week but have been using one at work just now as it is well kitted out...

if you ever want to train mate let me know our poundages are juuust about the same (yours ever so slightly heavier ya bugger!) lol.

good progress journal though mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey bud, i'm using cannons for the rest of this week (membership runs out) and then its on to the city gym probably!

i'm torn between lougars and city gym... might have a pop at both during next week at the times i usually train to see what its like

great to know about meeting up for training, hopefully when i get a gym membership nailed i'll give you a shout...

happy days


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

i have trained both mate.... city gym is slightly more hardcore but both are good..... lougars manager is a great guy but so is city gym.

hard to choose... best bet is to train both and see what you like

both are small gyms when busy so try them at your usual workout time.

if you are ever after 'assistance' it can be found at both gyms i believe

yeah definately mate about the training whenever you fancy give me a shout ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ian Hendy is a great bloke, i met him when i was in my teens and i was a member of lougars years ago.

What swings it for lougars is the leg dungeon lol, has it still got the deadlift platform downstairs?

-------------------------------------------------

Legs of Doom Workout

Hamstring Curls

3 x 8 98kg

Leg Extensions

2 x 10 112kg ---- need moaaaaar weight on the stack

1 x 9 112kg

1 x 8 112kg

Squats

2 x 15 110kg

3 x 15 100kg

Calve raises (leg press machine) shuttle runs

1 x failure 175kg > failure 168kg

1 x failure 175kg > failure 161kg

1 x failure 175kg > failure 154kg

1 x failure 175kg > failure 147kg

Sick as a dog.... happy i got 110's on the first two sets of squats, next week i'll be making the 3 ass end sets 105's

weight: 105.1kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light back/biceps

BW Chins

10,7,5

Lat Pulldowns, Wide Grips (using finger grip method)

3 x 10 77kg

1 x 10 70kg

Awesome feeling in the lats, pulling the elbows in through an arc so you fully engage the lats rather than just 'arm' the bar down.

No feeling in my biceps this time

Machine Rows (using finger grip method)

4 x 10 70kg

Low Pulley Single arm Pulls

3 x 12 98kg (the stack)

BB Shrugs

1 x 12 110kg

2 x 12 100kg

DB Curls

2 x 7 22kg

DB Concentration Curls

2 x 14 12kg

Had a great workout, worked the biceps a bit through the nostalgia that it would be the last time in this gym lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

DY NOX:

Put the sachet in a shaker and noticed how the powder was really fine, like a little dust cloud lol.

Added 250ml of water and it was far from the orange look on the packet you see advertised! More like herbal tea.....

Taking one swig of the NOX i realised it was one of those supplements you have to neck quickly or suffer slowly (i.e. CEE)

Foul taste.....

Off to zee gym.....

Heavy Chest/Calves

Incline Bench (smith)

1 x 6 115kg <----- PB

1 x 5 115kg

1 X 6 105kg

DB Incline Press

1 x 8 50kg

2 x 7 50kg

DB Fly

1 x 6 40kg <------ seemed ok to handle but prayed for my delt insertions

2 x 6 35kg

Machine Press

1 x 6 112kg

2 x 10 109kg

Calve Raises (leg press m/c) shuttle runs

178kg to failure ----> 164kg

195kg to failure ----> 178kg

178kg to failure ----> 164kg

Standing Calve Raises

3 x failure 133kg

All throughout the workout i felt on edge, nothing major but i felt enough of the NOX to know it was working.

After my workout i went out for a few drinks and it seemed to kick in more as i was getting ready.... i felt like i was eph25+ with 500mg of caffeine all over again

he feeling stopped around 8pm, 4 hours after i took the NOX

Great supplement, i will be looking into buying some of this, looking at my numbers from last week as well, yesterday was a complete success weights wise.

Side Note: Left the gym and said my goodbyes witht he guys i see down there, generally mucking about all night saying that i will have needles hanging out my ass as soon as i join the new gym (it has a rep for big guys there)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

New gym! (city gym)

There was only two other guys working out so had free reign over the equipment, good first impression









Wide Chins (bar is wide as hell)

8,8,6

Lat Pulldowns (no idea how much the plates weigh but they are heavy!)

1 x 6 6 plates

2 x 7 5 plates

T-Bar Row (havent done this in 10+ years so getting the groove back)

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 6 80kg

Low Pulley Row (on a decent stack!)

2 x 8 8 plates

1 x 8 7 plates

DB Rows

1 x 10 90lbs (40kg)

2 x 8 100lbs (45kg)

BB Shrugs

1 x 10 100kg

1 x 8 110kg

2 x 10 100kg

Bloody good workout, i was sick to the stomach like a leg workout and i could feel my lats working a treat with this new set up.

Loving the t-bar rows...

Now that i have gauged the weights, next week i'll be able to jump in with a heavier workout

7:30am and my back is already sore, havent had DOMS in the back for some while


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a training partner in a workmate who competed in this years south coast EFBB Show (AK-88, you know him, corn rows guy)

He hasnt done legs to a great degree so i thought i'd initiate him with the 15 reppers.

Leg Curls

1 x 8 50kg

3 x 8 55kg

Leg Extensions

1 x 10 80kg

2 x 10 90kg

Squats

1 x 15 100kg

1 x 15 110kg

1 x 10 115kg <----- he thought it would be a good idea

1 x 15 100kg

By this point i was whipping him to continue, good feedback along the lines of "oh feck i think i'm going to be sick"

Leg Press

3 x 12 160kg (light to gauge where i'm at)

Still had to whip him to get in the chair...no its not the last exercise

Sitting calve raises (unknown plate weight but heavy)

2 x failure 4 plates

1 x failure 4 plates, drop down to 3, then 2

Standing calve raise

2 x failure 150kg (long pauses at bottom)

At the end i felt crippled and so did he who was nursing a water bottle and complaining of head aches. He gave me a text a few hours later saying that the walk home was murder and i might see him at work today

Happy days, looks like i have a potential training partner

Restless nights sleep with legs aching

weight = 230lbs (new scales = 104.5)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

new gym pics


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice hardcore looking gym


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

incline smith press

1 x 4 105kg ------ bombed

2 x 6 95kg

1 x 7 90kg

db incline press

3 x 6 100lbs

db flys

1 x 6 70lbs

2 x 6 65lbs

decline smith press

3 x 6 75kg

bit of a naff workout to be honest, gauging weights to use in the new gym, the smith is as secure/reliable as a cheap japanese watch









too much shoulders felt in the pressing so as of next week, drop the ego and throw in flys first as a pre-exhaust.

*Start of RPM/Drive Stack Supplementation* -

APN (via BBW) have kindly sponsered me to run a course of their supplements for review.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/applied-nutriceuticals---drive--rpm-stack-487-p.asp

Taken one cap of *DRIVE* this morning on an empty stomach, *RPM* will be taken pre workout this afternoon

I am proud to say i am sponsered by www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk i didn't openly say anything for some while as i didnt see any harm in keeping quiet, not one for attention!

I have used them since their launch and they are a credit to UKM


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

hey mate.... cant get those gym pics on this comp but i bet they are good, was at lougars tuesday night it was decent, dont know about deadlift platform can't say i have sighted it but the legs area is cool yeah.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

my old school had (probably still has) that exact piece of equipment from the 1st picture. it had a chair for hanging legs on one side aswell.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> hey mate.... cant get those gym pics on this comp but i bet they are good, was at lougars tuesday night it was decent, dont know about deadlift platform can't say i have sighted it but the legs area is cool yeah.


I think i'm going to stay at the city gym, its spot on for what i need and the atmosphere is great.



estfna said:


> my old school had (probably still has) that exact piece of equipment from the 1st picture. it had a chair for hanging legs on one side aswell.


lol, it is a bit of old school (boom boom) equipment!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Well done getting the sponsorship thing.

Interested in the NO stuff. My gym sells some (CNP I think) for £1 a serving. I might try it. Trying to stay off the eph!

Your gym looks a bit like mine "old skool" - I think I'll take some pics too!

mark


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers mark 

£1 a serving? cant argue with that!

But if you want your own stash, here is the cheapest place to get it from... i have seen lower price offers but by the time you factor in p&p, your worse off!

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/dorian-yates-ultimate---nox-pump-formula---30-sachets--1-month-supply-151-p.asp

i came off eph around april, NOX is very very similar in effect!

to be honest i was buzzing off my tits for 2 hours after my workout so dont take too late :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ok, more on my AN Stack

the dosing is as recommended by AN



> With RPM, I usually suggest no less than 3 as a starting point on the first workout. For someone very tolerant of stimulants, I suggest 4. It is almost critical RPM be taken in on a empty or close to empty stomach. Absorption seems to take place mainly in the stomach as opposed to the intestines, judging by the hindrance food puts on the effects.
> 
> With Drive... a more standard dosing of 3 capsules twice a day for around 7-10 consecutive days is advised, followed by dropping it to 2 capsules twice a day. This is based on real world feedback. Occasionally 3 caps of Drive at one time is too much for a stomach to handle (diarrhea..... forskolin is a decently strong GI irritant in a minority of folks). if this is the case, *I usually recommend people start down at 1 cap and ramp up as their body allows. Drive should be taken on an empty stomach as well*. First dose 1st thing in the morning, second dose in the mid afternoon or pre-workout with RPM.


I rarely have an empty stomach due to force feeding...not quite like this though










But i will take the *RPM* with the second dosage of *DRIVE* pre-workout when i'm at home as thats usually 1-1.5 hours since my last meal.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

AN Supplementation; Pre-workout, 30 mins prior

3 caps *RPM*

1 cap *DRIVE*

Back

BW Chins

11,7,6

T-Bar rows

1 x 6 90kg

2 x 10 80kg

Lat Pulldowns

3 x 8 5-plates

Low Pulley Rows

3 x 10 6-Plates

BB Shrugs

1 x 10 100kg

2 x 6 120kg

Notes:

*Felt a slight buzz similar to Eph while training, recovery between sets was normal.

*About 30 mins after training i felt more of a buzz, it seems that you really have to have an empty stomach to see the effects of the *RPM* during training rather than afterwards.

*While shaving 1 hour post workout i cut myself shaving and the blood wouldnt clot, for 45 minutes the small cut the size of a head of a pin bled without clotting.

These effects are similar to asprin supplementation where the blood is thinned....

Workout wise i've sussed out what weights to use and exercise order.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Need to fix your sig mate

sponsored :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i have no idea what you mean lol

ok, chest training....

1.5hrs Pre-workout, 3 caps of RPM, 2 caps of DRIVE

Triple Drop Set, pre-exhaust flys

1 x 40 25lbs

1 x 7 55lbs

1 x 8 45lbs

Good god my chest was aching and pumped, i swore a lot during this and i made my first friend in the new gym by having a laugh over that.

Incline DB Bench

1 x 9 100lbs (going up next week)

1 x 5 110lbs

1 x 6 100lbs

1 x 5 100lbs

i would of nailed the 110lbs if i had the balls to pick them up first but bombed with 5 reps when i used them for the second set.

Flat DB Bench

1 x 8 85lbs

1 x 5 85lbs

1 x 6 80lbs

1 x 7 80lbs

the 90's were being used so had to make do with 85lbs for first set.

By this point the chest was dead but wanted to finish it off

DB Flys - (pausing for 3 seconds at bottom)

2 x 8 55lbs

weight: 234lbs = 16.7 stone (106.4kg)

Forearms were pumped by handling the weirdest of dumbbells, look at the 85lber's, they are wide as hell and play havoc trying to keep them up right lol.










I had a lot of energy during this workout, the buzz was timed right this time from the RPM

---------------------

today i have upped the dosage of DRIVE back up to 3 caps twice a day


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light Back

Chins 11,6,5

Not too bad, stayed the same despite weight increase

Lat Pulldowns

3 x 10 4 plates

Finger grip used, when i went wide on the position of the bar i felt it too much in the biceps still, hand position has to stay on the bend knuckle.

T-Bar Rows

2 x 10 80kg

1 x 10 75kg

Low Pulley Row

3 x 10 6 plates

DB Shrugs

1 x 6 110lbs

2 x 6 120lbs

On the last set it felt like someone was stabbing my trap with a hot knife, carried on regardless and the pain went after the last rep

No bruising, no pain or ache in the traps after?

The buzz off the RPM is less noticable during the workouts so i'll be adding another cap pre-workout

The DRIVE is seriously giving me the horn

Asked to take part in the gyms BIG 3 contest in august, in all politeness i said no, the guys i see squatting and deadlifting put to shame anything i've seen in a gym. Last night they were squatting 180-220kg


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dude, you talked about running another cycle, what have you got planned and when are you thinking of kicking it off?

I've noticed that you pyramid some of you sets from the top down any reason for this?

Check out those Dumbells lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yes, going on 500mg/week of sust around autumn time, i grew like a weed in the days of bodybuildingforyou.com lol.

i pyramid down as you start off with the heaviest weight you can handle for the first set or two, then lower slightly as you tire so you always taxing the muscle.

I see no point in faffing about with pyramidding up when you can already easily handle those weights and it takes 2-3 sets to get to something that will spur growth.

filler sets = waste of energy

my opinion mate, i have been called out on it a few times but works a treat


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> yes, going on 500mg/week of sust around autumn time, i grew like a weed in the days of bodybuildingforyou.com lol.
> 
> i pyramid down as you start off with the heaviest weight you can handle for the first set or two, then lower slightly as you tire so you always taxing the muscle.
> 
> ...


Each to their own.

One thing I've learned is that theres more than one way for everything and what works for you is what its all about.

It will be interesting to see how your cycle goes for you and the weight you will gain from it, lets see if you can get your back and chest as thick as your arms and shoulders.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers, surferph, indeed, more than one way to skin a cat. Now...this leg workout i promised lol

4 Caps RPM

3 Caps DRIVE

Legs

Hamstring Curls

1 x 10 55kg

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 10 65kg

Leg Extensions

1 x 10 80kg

2 x 10 90kg

Squats

1 x 15 115kg (last week only managed 13)

1 x 15 120kg

1 x 13 125kg

1 x 15 110kg

Leg Press

2 x 10 200kg --- going up next week to 240kg

Sitting calf raise

3 x 8 - 5 plates (up from 4)

drop set on last set

Leg press machine calf raises

160lbs failure

180lbs failure

200lbs failure

200lbs failure

Sick as a pig all throughout the workout, had to go outside the gym for a few moments...

Me and my gym partner had a running competition going and on the set i only managed 13 reps, well he only got 11 so i had to beat him lol.

Plus he bombed on the leg press and it took me ans another guy to get the sledge up as he sure as hell didnt use his legs!

Legs ache already and i know its just going to get worse and worse


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pre-workout

3 *DRIVE* (still taking 3 caps on an epmty stomch first thing in the morning as well)

4 *RPM*

Light Chest-Triceps

Flys

3 x 6 70lbs

Incline DB Press

3 x 7 110kg

Ok, not light, i bombed on monday with these and was pretty narked at that so i had to get my confidence back... 120lbs will be used on monday.

Flat DB Press

1 x 12 90lbs

1 x 8 90lbs

1 x 12 80lbs

Standing cable cross overs

3 x failure 4 plates

Love this exercise! Had to give it a whorl as they had a dual pulley rack and i could really feel my chest working on this, felt it a bit more in the biceps near the end which indicated that i'm 'arming' the weight as a tire but will be used as a finisher in future.

Tri pushdowns (rope)

3 x failure 10 plates

SS

Overhead Extensions

3 x failure


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Not light at all:thumb:

mark


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i havent noticed any differences in pump with RPM or DRIVE, mainly noticed differences in workout energy levels and increase in weights lifted.

Pre-workout: 4 RPM, 3 DRIVE

Heavy Back

Chins, 12,7,5 (got 12 of the suckers now ha ha)

Lat Pulldowns

1 x 7 - 6 plates

1 x 6 - 7 plates (starting with 7 plates next week)

1 x 7 - 6 plates

T-Bar Rows

3 x 10 90kg (going up next week)

DB Rows

3 x 6 120lbs PB

Shrugs

1 x 10 120kg

2 x 8 130kg PB

Great workout!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

do you deadlift?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no mate, injured my back too many times with that one exercise.

my lower back has healed and i'm happy never to deadlift again 

thinking long term


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

ah right, just wondered mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Okey doke, back to business.... had a day off work yesterday due to other events i'll explain in general.

Heavy Chest

Triple drop DB Flys

20lbs - 40 reps

55lbs - 8 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

Incline DB Press

1 x 7 110lbs <----- going up to 120lbs

2 x 6 100lbs

Flat DB Press

1 x 4 110lbs

2 x 6 100lbs

Cable cross overs

1 x 6 - 7 plates

2 x 8 - 6 plates

1 x 8 - 5 plates

didnt feel a thing in my shoulders or triceps, the triple drop flys worked a treat. I've managed to minimise any bicep involvement during flys by twisting the wrist slightly.

Noticed there is a pair of dumbbells missing, 130lbr's.... i want to use these for my back workouts for db rows so i asked the gym owner and he said he will make me up a pair

Now thats what i'm talking 'bout


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light Back

Chins 12,8,7

Lat Pulldowns

2 x 8 6 plates

1 x 9 5 plates

T-Bar Rows

3 x 12 85kg

Low Pulley Rows

2 x 10 7 plates

2 x 10 6 plates

Face Pulls

1 x 10 1 plate

2 x 10 2 plates


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

urrrghhh....legs.

It was 30 degrees in my car and the high twentys in the gym with no air what so ever, there was one other person training and he said i was mad to train legs

No fans, no air con...

To top it off, my training partner wimped out as well.

Hamstring curls

2 x 8 65kg

1 x 5 65kg ---> 60kg for 3

Leg extensions

2 x 10 100kg

1 x 9 100kg

Squats

120kg x 15

120kg x 15

110kg x 15

110kg x 15

These near on killed me, your sucking for air but getting hot musky air in return, between sets i had to outside the gym to lie down for 5 minutes.

Leg press was out of the question in this heat, the gym owner gave me a lucosade on tick as he could see i was sweating a waterfall which was kind

Calf raises (sitting)

2 x 10 6 plates <---- going up next week

1 x 8 6 plates ----> 6 reps with 5 plates -------> 4 reps with 4 plates

Calf raises (machine)

4 x failure 240lbs

Great workout in terms of numbers and raising the bar for next week, hopefully it wont be so hot

I'm a winter person

weight: 234lbs


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> urrrghhh....legs.
> 
> It was 30 degrees in my car and the high twentys in the gym with no air what so ever, there was one other person training and he said i was mad to train legs
> 
> ...


I know how you feel mate,

The air con in my gym was broke a while back when the heat wave hit us here in NI. Its very draining after the first few sets of squats. Sweat dripping in to your eyes and seeing stars by the end of it it aint easy. Its the only time Ive been sick after.

Good workout given the circumstances.

:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BF% i'd say was in the 20% range, could be more could be less but its a safe number, if i tense my abs i can still see the outlines of the top row.

girlfriend has asked me not to put my legs on her when we sleep as they hurt her now due to the weight

Mick_the_brick...some news for you, my thighs now measure 28", since upping the reps to 15 i have gained an inch in the last month

Ok, very short 'n sweet chest workout as i used my 'light day' to gauge my weights for next week

Incline DB Press

1 x 6 120lbs <------ PB

1 x 5 120lbs

1 x 12 90lbs

1 x 9 90lbs

DB Flys

1 x 6 70lbs

1 x 8 65lbs

1 x 10 60lbs

Cable Cross Overs

2 x failure 6 plates

1 x failure 5 plates

Happy days, felt i could of hit 7 reps with the 120lb'r but saved myself for the second set, annoyed at that as i try and avoid that mentality.

DRIVE/RPM UPDATE:

The drive is still raising the test levels, so far its been every day this week

I am not a fan of taking caps anymore though as 8 pre-workout (including RPM) is a chore and they make my stomach either upset or a foul plastic taste if i burp.

For my workouts however they are working a treat, plenty of energy during the workouts and recovery is at its best....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sitting at 235lbs (107kg) 

had a cracking back workout last night

chins

+10kg 7 reps ---- *PB*

+10kg 6 reps

BW 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

1 x 7 7 plates

1 x 6 7 plates

1 x 10 6 plates

T-Bar Rows

1 x 10 90kg

2 x 8 95kg ---- *PB*

DB Rows

1 x 8 120lbs

2 x 6 140lbs --- *PB*

Shrugs

1 x 6 140kg ---- *PB*

1 x 10 110kg

1 x 12 100kg

Been thinking about weighted chins again so i gave it a shot, not bad lifting 117kg in total for reps :thumb:

My gym doesnt have 130lb dumbbells so i took the gamble and went for the 140lb'rs and it paid off! The handle for these is about an inch and a half in diameter

The shrugs made my eyes turn pink near the end, dropped the weight and just repped out, the traps have really come along in strength.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

On J.Llewellins advice, i'm taking a crack at some higher volume training, reps in the 10-15 mark and up the sets. Last nights training was more of an experiment

Chest

Flys - triple drop pre-exhaust

20lbs x 40

60lbs x 8

50lbs x 8

Incline DB Press

1 x 12 90lbs

1 x 10 90lbs

1 x 12 80lbs

Flat DB Press

1 x 12 80lbs

1 x 10 80lbs

1 x 12 70lbs

1 x 11 70lbs

Cable Cross Overs

1 x 15 - 4 plates

1 x 12 - 4 plates

2 x 15 - 3 plates

The triple drop weights are up on the last week, i'll be upping the 20lb'r to 25lbs however. 

On the first set of incline presses i felt a deep burn in the chest but nearing the final set i was feeling it more in the triceps as i was near failing at the top of the rep (lockout).

Flat DB press was fine, slowly feeling the chest stretch and fire the weight up, by the end of the cable cross overs my chest was pumped solid.

AP Stack

Today is my final day as i only have a few *DRIVE* caps left, popping 4 of them twice a day eats into the bottle quick!

Half a bottle of *RPM* left but i'll be stopping them along with the *DRIVE*


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I am proud to say i am sponsered by www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk i didn't openly say anything for some while as i didnt see any harm in keeping quiet, not one for attention!
> 
> I have used them since their launch and they are a credit to UKM


How did you become a sponser, mate?

Did they snap you up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I approached them, nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Went straight to the hopsital after work and stayed for 2 hours, some of her family arrived so i left around 6:30.

Got home, looked at the clock and picked up the gym bag and went for a late workout :whistling:

Back

Chins (Still keeping these weighted)

1 x 8 10kg

1 x 7 10kg

1 x 7 BW

Lat Pulldowns

1 x 12 - 5 plates

1 x 13 - 4 plates

1 x 10 - 4 plates

With reps 1-10 i felt it perfectly in the lats but I always feel these in the bicep tendon reps 10-15, i have to stretch them out pretty quick after. This is using the finger grip and straps....

T-Bar Rows

1 x 10 85kg

1 x 10 80kg

1 x 10 75kg

1 x 12 70kg

Low Pulley Rows

3 x 12 - 6 plates

I've finished my DRIVE and RPM stack so i'll be writing a review shortly


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs

Hamstring Curls

2 x 12 55kg

1 x 10 50kg

Leg Extensions

2 x 12 90kg

1 x 15 80kg

Squats

4 x 15 105kg

I thought i was squatting 125kg for some screwed up reason and thought 'hell, i'm doing a PB over 4 sets!!!'

At the end i felt someone kicked me in the nuts.. mg: :blush:

Calve raises

3 x 10 6 plates

1 x 10 5 plates

Sitting calve raise

3 x failure 240lbs

weight 236lbs


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

hey mate did you train wheels down at CITY

think i will venture down there tonight for legs night, first time i been there in about 2 years....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yes mate, i train 100% in city now

i wont be down there tonight, i will be on friday round 4:30-5:30


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds good mate, keep up the hard work..

May have missed it, but how comes you were up the hospital?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

will be oop north by then mate, catch you soon though i'm sure...

the usual gym i train in at work is okay but without boasting it is no good being a big fish in a small pond id rather train around other bbers who are bigger than me


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Sounds good mate, keep up the hard work..
> 
> May have missed it, but how comes you were up the hospital?


girlfriends in hospital, appendix op at first but she still has bad stomach pains + temperature so they are keeping her in 



PompyMan said:


> will be oop north by then mate, catch you soon though i'm sure...
> 
> the usual gym i train in at work is okay but without boasting it is no good being a big fish in a small pond id rather train around other bbers who are bigger than me


i know that feeling, since moving to the city gym i feel more at home and humbled


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest

Flat Bench (oly)

1 x 14 100kg

1 x 12 100kg

1 x 13 90kg

1 x 12 90kg

First time i've flat benched this year

DB Incline Bench

1 x 12 80lbs

1 x 10 75lbs

1 x 12 70lbs

1 x 15 65lbs

Cable Cross Overs

2 x 15 - 4 plates

2 x 15 - 3 plates

Its been only 2-3 workouts on the high reps and to be honest its not something i can stick to, i miss lifting heavier weights!

With higher reps i feel it more in the assisting muscle groups near the 10 rep mark for the last few reps than i do the target muscle and dropping the weight even further is not going to yield me results i think. Going from pressing 120lb db's to 80/70lbs is just not cricket.

I know there is probably a lot of science and personal experiance to credit high rep workouts but i dont enjoy it at all, lifting heavier weight every week is something that kept me focused and happy, a side bonus from my training apart from muscle gain.

Everyone knows when something isnt for them and this isnt for me, sticking it out for 8 weeks will kill my motivation to train.

Back to the heavy/light days, light days will be high reps around the 10-15 mark but will not be the sole base of my workouts.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

With the new plan of attack in mind mate, why not give German Volume training or Optimised Volume training a run?

Its something I plan on attempting myself after Im finished with my cut.

And from what Ive read it should feel like more of a challenge to you.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

got any links to zis german training?

heard about it a few times


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back/forearms

Chins

1 x 7 15kg --- UP

1 x 7 10kg

1 x 8 BW

Lat Pulldowns

3 x 7 - 7 plates, going up next week

T-Bar Rows

1 x 8 95kg

1 x 8 97.5kg --- UP

1 X 8 95kg

DB Rows

3 x 7 140lbs, going to use the 150lbs next week

BB Shrugs

1 x 6 120kg

2 x 6 100kg

I have a pain in my trap when i do BB shrugs like a hot knife is being stabbed into my right trap, i'm going to have to stick to DB's for the time being as it seriously sucks. Its at the bottom stretch part of the rep.

DB Shrugs

3 x 6 100lbs

Slight twinge but not like the barbell

Forearm Curls with ez bar

3 x failure 20kg

weight 236lbs

weight gain is a steady 1lb a week


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> got any links to zis german training?
> 
> heard about it a few times


Send me an email addy through PM and I'll forward you what I have on my hard drive via MS word.

I like to save the article and do a bit of bedtime reading now and again...

:cool2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers surf.

new update piccy, posings bad but the intent is there lol. 236lbs


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking good dude - keep it up

Hope the missus is doing better now


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics of this fat kid are all over the place..very impressive mate an I love you really..in a none gay way ofcourse:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ha ha, i have my own stalker no huh? lol

good to see you here mate

----------------------------------------------

Forgot my training log book yesterday was guessing what weights i was lifting last time

Heavy Chest

Had to see where my bench was out of plain curiosity so i went for it, spotter behind me so i didnt squish myself.

Bench

1 x 3* 140kg ----- *ALL TIME PB* [8D] First rep was all me, slight help on the last two so i'll just say i got 1 rep. [  ][  ][  ][  ]

Incline DB Press

1 x 2 120lbs (the bench drained me but still was quite embarresed at bombing on these)

2 x 6 110lbs

1 x 8 100lbs

1 x 6 100lbs

Flat DB Bench (should have been using 100lb'rs)

1 x 8 90lbs

3 x 6 90lbs

DB Flys

1 x 5 70lbs

2 x 6 65lbs

Cable Cross Overs

1 x 10 4 plates

1 x 8 5 plates

1 x 10 4 plates

Felt good to be lifting heavier again, slightly ****ed at the flat db benching as i should have gone for the 100's but forgot my training log [&o][]

Near the end of the workout i saw the guys train for the powerlifting meet next sunday, one tall russian warmed up with 140kg bench for 8 reps before moving onto 160 then 180 [&:][:-] Bastard

Any way, here's another progress pic, 1st pic is from june 08.... not much change i think except bodyfat % higher and lats a bit wider


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Send me an email addy through PM and I'll forward you what I have on my hard drive via MS word.
> 
> I like to save the article and do a bit of bedtime reading now and again...
> 
> :cool2:


Bump

lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light Back/Biceps

Chins

1 x 15 BW :thumbup1: PB

2 x 8 BW

Lat Pulldowns

2 x 10 6 plates

1 x 10 5 plates

Low Pulley Rows

3 x 10 7 plates

BB Shrugs

1 x 10 120kg

1 x 10 110kg

1 x 10 100kg

Slight knife pain on the first rep, it was down to how i hang my arms and the barbell at the bottom position...it doesnt like the long negative pauses

EZ Bar Curls (just light for some endurance work)

3 x 12 35kg

Great workout, got talking to more serious trainers at the gym and persuaded one not to buy the new 1200 cal bulking shake he had found


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump for an update :cool2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Just popping in quick as i'm still off on holiday from work (main internet access)

Camping holiday was a nightmare, diet has been as clean as can be but i was cooking so plenty of steak and chicken on the BBQ (that was mostly shielded from the rain and gale force winds!)

In short and i dont want to turn this into a Dawson's Creek episode but due to a lot of issues me and my missus have split...

My dedication to training and diet were one factor which is weird as i always made sure she came first but you can never win sometimes. Not forgetting i quit MMA for her as well due to the time it consumed. Quit bodybuilding??

Hell no... restarting training monday with a vengence...

I'm still away from any internet source so i wont be logging next weeks training, weights will all be down due to diet and time off no doubt.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2 days back in training after holiday.

I've lost 8lbs, weights are down and reps are slightly down on chins (13 instead of 15).

sore as hell this week lol

back on diet full swing and new supplement stash just delivered (courtesy of BBWarehouse.co.uk)to dive into, i've become a full CNP whore. 

Diet will be:

Morning 6:45am

Pro Mass shake - milk

Oatmeal

Snack 9:30am

Pro-Flap Jack

Lunch 12:00pm

Jacket Spud

chicken

tuna

Pre-workout

2 large bananas

nuts

DY NOX

WORKOUT

Post-workout

Pro-Recover

Dinner 7pm

Large chicken breast

4 scrambled eggs

3 potatoes

2 parsnips

Pre-Bed 10pm

Pro-Peptide + peanut butter


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ok back off holiday!

i'm going to start training shoulders and arms again for a bit with my training, a boost in performance with them will also boost my pulling and pressing performance.

mon: heavy chest/shoulders

tue: light back/biceps

wed:legs

thur: light chest/triceps

fri: heavy back

see how this works out


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy chest/shoulders

bench

1 x 6 60kg *warm up*

1 x 6 100kg *warm up*

1 x 5 125kg

1 x 5 120kg

DB incline bench

1 x 8 110lbs

2 x 6 110lbs

DB Flys

2 x 6 70lbs

Cable Cross overs

1 x 6 - 6 plates

1 x 8 - 5 plates {drop set} 4 plates

DB Military Press

1 x 10 65lbs

2 x 6 65lbs

DB Laterals

2 x 8 25lbs

DY NOX gave me one hell of a buzz throughout the workout, i took a whole sachet as my pouring skills are quite subject lol.

Low volume i know but i'm trying to get back the strength i've lost through the holiday.

Bodyweight 233lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs

my training partner was 20 mins late and i was in a rush so i started without him, luckily he arrived as soon as i was about to start squats.

hamstring curls

1 x 10 60kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 9 55kg

Leg Extensions

2 x 12 90kg

1 x 10 90kg

Squats

1 x 15 120kg

1 x 11 125kg

1 x 15 120kg

went for 125kg as i was so ****ed at missing it 4 weeks ago when i last trained legs due to an addition problem (i actually squatted 105kg lol).

One the last 2 reps of the last set i was on the verge of passing out, needed a hand up on the last rep. Cue nausea and light headedness....

Standing Calve Raises

2 x failure 210kg

multiple drop sets to 160kg

donkey raises with own bodyweight to finish.

Sitting Calve Raises

3 sets of burn outs with 4 plates

drop sets on last set.

Not bad after missing legs out for 4 weeks, hamstrings need some bringing up but none the less happy.

Last night was a terrible night for sleep, my thighs were aching really bad and i have bad DOMS already lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

Chins

15kg --- 6 reps

10kg --- 6 reps

5kg --- 6 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates --- 7 reps

8 plates --- 7 reps *starting with next week*

7 plates --- 7 reps

DB Rows

3 x 7 140lbs (going up to 150lbs)

Low Pulley Rows

8 plates --- 8 reps

9 plates --- 8 reps *starting with next week*

8 plates --- 10 reps (weird)

DB Shrugs

3 x 10 100lbs

DB Curls

22.5kg --- 8 reps

20kg --- 8 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy chest/triceps

incline db press

6 reps 120lbs

6 reps 110lbs

6 reps 110lbs

smith incline press

8 reps 75kg (not including weight of bar)

6 reps 70kg

7 reps 65kg

db flys

75lbs 5 reps

70lbs 6 reps

65lbs 5 reps

skulls

45kg 10 reps

45kg 8 reps

45kg 8 reps

supersetted with close grip ez bar press

short n' sweet little workout, i was happy at pressing 120lb'rs again. I know i can get more reps, one of the guys said that if i was not hoisting both into position myself then i could easily get 1-2 more reps.

In future i will ask for someone to hand me one of them.

weight 237lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light back workout

chins

10kg - 8 reps

5kg - 8 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

6 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 8 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

T-Bar Rows

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

BB Shrugs

100kg - 15 reps

110kg - 8 reps

100kg - 15 reps

Bodyweight 238lbs = 17 stone, on the money


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

good progress being made very well done !!!. not too sure about your collection of shorts ??

The stretch mark looks more like a graze ??

Ill post some pics of mine ;o)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, thank you.

I'm a fan of my shorts so they stay!

The stretch mark was the first rip, its now faded with repeated bio-oil thankfully as it was right on the hip.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

incline db press

120lbs - 3 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 7 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

i had a guy pass me one of the 120lb dumbbells so i could concentrate on pressing...for f*cks sake the guy took forever to hand me the thing and i was trying not to catapault off the bench by only holding one dumbbell on one side....

Bombed that set. cnut.....

Incline Smith Press

75kg - 7 reps

75kg - 6 reps

70kg - 7 reps

70kg - 6 reps

DB Flys

75lbs - 6 reps

75lbs - 5 reps

70lbs - 6 reps

Standing Overhead Press

55kg - 7 reps

60kg - 5 reps

55kg - 7 reps

DB Laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

20lbs - 8 reps

the first exercise put me in a bit of a stink, it made me doubt i could even lift the frikkin 120lbs and the guy thought i was having a laugh when i said i normally get 6-7 reps.

any way, diet lark now....

i have been feeling a bit on the low energy side when it comes to my workouts and NOX seems to be having little effect. Knowing that my pre-workout snack of 2 large bananas isn't really cutting it, i decided to add some extra carbs in the form of cous-cous.

Ainsley Harriot does packs of two sachets for 99p in tesco, spiced and everything.

see how this goes


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Legs

Hamstring Curls

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Squats

100kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

155kg - 6 reps *PB*

*
*155kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

Could of gone for the ego boosting 4 plates either side but saved that puppy for another day. Plus i hear another riiiiiiiiiiiip from my tracksuit bottoms or underwear, still havent found the hole??

Leg Press

240kg - 8 reps *PB*

240kg - 7 reps

240kg - 7 reps

I had to bull whip my training partner to start with 240, moaned to high heaven that he couldnt do 240.... alas he got 240.

Standing Calve Raises

220kg - failure (long pauses at top and bottom)

220kg - failure

220-->200-->160-->120-->100 drop set

I had DOMS before i went to bed lol, to top it off i had to help my dad put up plaster board around the house = walking up bags of adhesive/plaster up the stairs....joy of joys


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy back/biceps

chins

10kg - 7 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

These are starting to suffer i think but i am getting heavier in BW.

Lat pulldowns

8 plates - 4 reps *testing water*

7.5 plates - 7 reps (5kg plate on pin)

7 plates - 7 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

DB Rows

150lbs - 7 reps

150lbs - 7 reps

150lbs - 7 reps

Time for the 160's!!!

Low Pulley Rows

8 plates - 3 reps (seemed easy)

9 plates - 7 reps PB

9 plates - 6 reps

9 plates - 6 reps

EZ bar Curls

45kg - 15 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Happy with my back strength coming along, the 160lb dumbbells have dust all over them and have been sat it place without movement for many months.... see what they are like


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers colin!

when is the show?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

click this for inspiration....it will all come soon

clicky

http://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=cheese+cake&fr=yfp-t-501&ei=UTF-8


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light chest/triceps

Incline DB Press

110lbs - 10 reps

110lbs - 7 reps

110lbs - 6 reps*

*some fecking gym rat decided to set his barbell up 1" away from my right arm when i was pressing and threw me right off...gave him a right ear full.

his exercise was seated good mornings...retard

DB Flys

65lbs - 10 reps

65lbs - 10 reps

65lbs - 8 reps

Cable cross overs

5 plates - failure

6 plates - "

5 plates - "

Tricep Pulldowns

10 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

12 plates - 8 reps

Overhead rope extensions

45kg - 6 reps

35kg - 8 reps

35kg - 8 reps

Bodyweight 241lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Bit of news... spoke to my girlfriend last night about AAS, dreaded the whole conversation but it was the best timing.

She was fine about it all lol, just wondered about the dreaded 'rage' i 'would be getting' and if it would mean i would be getting hungrier now.:laugh:

We spoke about it for around 10 minutes then she was happy knowing i didnt lie to her all about it or took it behind her back.

Just ordered the pins, swabs and sharps bin... i'll be getting hold of the sust hoepfully this week.

cycle: sust 500mg/wk for 12 weeks


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back

Chins

BW - 11 reps

BW - 9 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat pulldowns

7.5 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 7 reps

Bent BB Rows

80kg - 12 reps

85kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

T-Bar Rows

95kg - 8 reps

90kg - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

10 plates - 6 reps

BB Shrugs

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

BW: 240lbs

Saw some weird things in the gym tonight:

1) Guy using a swiss ball for sit ups had it burst from underneath him... he was left dumped on his ass with a blank expression lol.

2)Weird pikey looking guy asking me for AAS then watching him strip off his top to finish is workout with his home boy, combined weight of 200lbs.

3) The same duo thieve the gym owners mobile from the desk, one ran out of the gym saying he felt faint, on for him to come in 5 seconds later.

The whole gym caught wise to it and the plebs were surrounded by guys asking where it was.... pikey pleaded innocence and banned from the gym.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light Chest

Smith Incline Press

80kg - 10 reps

85kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Incline DB Press

100lbs - 7 reps

100lbs - 7 reps

100lbs - 7 reps

Cable Cross overs

6 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Short n sweet workout, had many things to do in the evening like try and swipe my delivery of pins and swabs from my dads house before he accidently opened it lol.

Any way here's some pics! Bad size but it was after a workout and i was really pumped....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs

Hamstring Curls

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Leg Extensions

95kg - 10 reps

95kg - 10 reps

95kg - 10 reps

Squats

130kg - 10 reps *went for a PB*

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

220kg - 10 reps

220kg - 9 reps

220kg - 9 reps

220kg ---> 200kg

Couldn't sleep well last night, it was like waiting for christmas lol...kept dreaming of picking up the gear.

First dose tonight.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

riiiiiiight, first injection last night....

Been through the whole routine before so not so nervous... forgot how wierd it feels though while it injects.

Luckily i was up and moving for 2-3 hours after doing some building work for my dad as feck me the dead leg was coming on. :laugh:

This morning it feels like my right legs been kicked by a mule lol

Next dose on monday.

Light Back

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

10 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Bent Rows (90 degree)

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

85kg - 12 reps

90 degree felt fine for my lower back, forgot how much i love this exercise!!!

BB Shrugs

100kg - 10 reps *felt hot poker pain in trap*

100kg - 15 reps (it went as long as i leaned forward a bit)

100kg - 15 reps

Ok, measurements at start of cycle:

Height: 5ft 9

Weight: 240lbs

Chest: 48"

Thighs: 28.2"

Calves: 18.1"

Arms: 18.2"

Forearms: 15"

I've bought myself a blood pressure monitor and will be taking readings throughout.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

blood pressure monitor just arrived...

SYS: 122

DIA: 56


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy chest

incline dumbbell press:

120lbs - 8 reps PB

120lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 8 reps

Incline Smith Press

1 x 8 90kg PB

1 x 6 85kg

1 x 7 80kg

Flat DB Flys

80lbs - 8 reps PB

80lbs - 6 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

Cable Cross Overs

5 plates - 7 reps

5 plates - 7 reps

5 plates - 7 reps

Overhead Oly Press

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 7 reps

DB Laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

One hell of a workout!!!!!

Felt strong as hell


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Back

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 7 reps *PB*

7.5 plates - 7 reps

7.5 plates - 7 reps

Bent Rows

100kg - 12 reps

105kg - 7 reps

100kg - 10 reps

DB Rows

160lbs - 6 reps *PB *

*
*150lbs - 10 reps :laugh:

150lbs - 6 reps

BB Shrugs

105kg - 15 reps

105kg - 15 reps

Bent rows, prefering the higher reps with this exercise...

BW: 247lbs??????????????

I've been eating a load before i weighed myself but feckin 'ell...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

good lifts dude ;-)

do you ever train biceps mate?

what sort of weight do you think your gonna hit after the cycle?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers shauno!

i train biceps in a blue moon, mine are quite sore after yesterday so goes to show they are still taking a pounding.

knocking on 18.25" so cant be all bad....

i have no idea what weight i'll be mate!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

18inch guns are impressive, your arms look real thick mate!

you've got the sort of thickness im trying to get to.

I can see you taping them at 20inch end of cycle.

so then at the end of this cycle is it reassesment time in terms of prep for a show?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

20" i wish.... but i rather them be biceps than fatceps lol

Yup, you got it.... at the end of this cycle (early december-end november) i will be hitting PCT over xmas time and see where i am.

How i feel i look reflects what show i'm going in for... if i feel ready i might gamble the spring south coast EFBB show or take a summer show in the summer like the titan.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

fair enough mate

see where you 'var'... oops mean are in december ;-)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ok, had an all day six sigma green belt training day yesterday so had to sack off leg day. I have made up for it in part by working calves with my chest on tuesday.... i'll be throwing hamstrings in tonight with back.

light chest

smith incline press

90kg - 7 reps

90kg - 7 reps

95kg - 7 reps

90kg - 7 reps

db incline press

110lbs - 8 reps

110lbs - 7 reps

100lbs - 8 reps

db flys

80lbs - 8 reps

80lbs - 8 reps

70lbs - 8 reps

cable crossovers

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

standing calve raises

220kg

230kg

230kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, at least there was an all you can eat buffet.

chicken a plenty and 2 slices of cheese cake with profiterfoles


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light back

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 Reps + 3 spotted

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 8 reps

Bent BB Row

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

BB Shrugs

110kg - 15 reps

110kg - 15 reps

BW: 248lbs (+1lb)

I'll be dropping barbell shrugs until this trap tear can heal, it sucks as i can get 3/4 through a set then i'll feel the hot poker in the traps.

I'll be throwing in more bent rows and face pulls to substitute.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your looking huge in them pics mate arms especialy


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers joey


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Chest

120lbs - 9 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

i need a pair of 130lbr's.....

incline smith press

95kg - 5 reps

90kg - 6 reps

90kg - 6 reps

db flys

80lbs - 8 reps

80lbs - reps

Cable Cross Overs

7 plates - 6 reps PB

6 plates - 8 reps

Standing Overhead Press

60kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

DB Laterals

30lbs - 6 reps PB

25lbs - 8 reps

Good workout, short on time though so had to cut some sets off but strength is sky high


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy back

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

7.5 plates - 8 reps

Some swing near the end to keep movement going, the jump between plates is quite high in terms of strength required.

Bent Rows

115kg - 10 reps PB

115kg - 10 reps PB

110kg - 10 reps

Felt good, i'll be going for 120kg next week

One Arm DB Rows

160lbs - 7 reps

160lbs - 7 reps

150lbs - 8 reps

One rep extra out of these, found out these are the heaviest dumbbells they have...grrrr

Face Pulls (on low pulley row)

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

My traps were on fire after these, havent felt that in ages....

BW?

Now i'm 18 stone lol..... 253lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

and feck my back up lol

thrown it out 3 times essentially for an exercise that will not buy me anything more than what i'm already doing


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

please excuse my stpidity but what are face pulls?

Big lifts there mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers joey,






Another way to work your traps


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

cheers mate I'll have a crack at them


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest/Triceps

Flat Bench

140kg - 6 reps *PB*

130kg - 7 reps

100kg - 13 reps









DB Incline Bench

120lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 7 reps

110lbs - 7 reps

Cable Cross Overs

7 plates - 8 reps *PB*

7 plates - 7 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Lying skulls

50kg - 15 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

Cable Pushdowns

35kg

30kg

25kg

Suprised the gym owner as last time he spotted me on flat bench i struggled to get one rep with 140kg.

Weight: 251lbs

here's some pics.... i'm going to start covering up my ugly mug due to dabbling with AAS

Yes i'm bulking so i dont give a rats ass i cant see abs.



















[IMG alt="totop.gif"]https://www.uk...85c6e946f405d4fc0d6ead551831978edd07408[/IMG]


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

ur looking good in ur pics buddy...what kind of shape u wanting to be in for nxt year??

i'm also thinking of entering my first comp in 09


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers AO

hmmm... large and ripped come may next year.

what comp are you thinking of doing?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

i'm not sure tbh, havent looked into the differant comps...ive only just turned 20 so would be competing as a junior...i seem to put size on very easily and luckily its quite lean, been traing since i was 16 and just over 17 stone at the mo...really just want to see what shape and size other juniors are because i dont really have any idea...thinking of starting a journal similar to yours.....do you think its helped you??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

best way is to turn up in the best shape you can and get valuable experiance... i dont expect to win anything next year, just want to learn the ropes and be able to knuckle down for futher shows.

journal wise, yes, i keep the same journal on 4-5 sites and the input is valuable as they look out of the box.

i credit my training, diet and other things to members on internet forums


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

really good thickness mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers shauno 

--------

left nipple started tingling so took 60mg Nolva yesterday spaced as far apart as i could. Taken 20mg this morning, another 20mg will be taken this afternoon.

-------------------------

Legs

Hamstring Curls

65kg - 10 reps PB

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Going to 70kg next week

Leg Extensions

100kg - 10 reps PB

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 8 reps

Squats

130kg - 15 reps PB

130kg - 13 reps

120kg - 15 reps

Leg Press

260kg - 10 reps PB

260kg - 10 reps

My calves really hurt at the bottom part?

Standing Calve Raises

230kg - 10 reps

250kg - 10 reps PB

250kg - 10 reps

On my first rep of squats my ass fell out the tracksuit bottoms, massive rip from crotch to waist band! Kept on going....screw it, luckily had a lining to it.

I cant squat down as if talking to a child because i get big cramps in my calves, the leg press replicates that feeling at the bottom part....

Great workout, PB's all round!

BW - 255lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So you are up ~30lbs since may dude?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

50lbs since april....

i fought in the light heavies so that was 200lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 50lbs since april....
> 
> i fought in the light heavies so that was 200lbs


And you wonder why your pants are splitting while squatting :thumb:

What's fat/muscle/water of that weight gain?

How far are you going to take the bulk? 270lbs+?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, yes...out growing clothes at a fast rate

fat/muscle/water? who knows... pics on the page before.

i know i've put on fat but i'm bulking (not see food diet)

i'm not one of those lean cutter bulker trimmers, painfully slow progress that.

goal? to get big... see where i am when the cycle finishes as after that i'll be cutting for competitions next year after PCT


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light Back/biceps

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Close Grip low pulley Rows

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

Wide grip low pulley rows

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Face Pulls

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

EZ Bar curls

50kg - 6 reps *too light*

55kg - 6 reps

55kg - 6 reps

50kg - 8 reps

DB Preacher Curls

40lbs - 4 reps

30lbs - 7 reps

30lbs - 7 reps

30lbs - 7 reps

weight 257lbs

------------------

took some measurements last night

chest: 49" (up 1")

arms: 18.75" (up nearly 3/4")

thighs: 29" (up 1")

calves: 19.25" (up 1.25")

neck: 19" (up 1")


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Chest/Shoulders

Flat Bench (gauging where i am)

145kg - 5 reps (3 were spotter assisted) PB

140kg - 5 reps (2 were spotter assisted)

Smith Incline Press

100kg - 6 reps PB

95kg - 7 reps

95kg - 6 reps

90kg - 7 reps

Incline DB Press

120lbs - 5 reps

110lbs - 7 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

DB Flys

80lbs - 7 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

Cable Cross Overs

7 plates

6 plates

5 plates

DB Laterals

30lbs - 7 reps PB

30lbs - 7 reps

30lbs - 6 reps

BW 257lbs


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> My calves really hurt at the bottom part?
> 
> On my first rep of squats my ass fell out the tracksuit bottoms, massive rip from crotch to waist band! Kept on going....screw it, luckily had a lining to it.


Do you stretch in between sets?? I found this really helped with calve raises, also I wasn't pushing through the balls of my feet, I rolled over onto the outside, once I sorted this it stopped.

Would have loved to have seen your pants split pmsl :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Lill x


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jesus mate, your looking huge! Keep up the good work


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lin - i do DC training for calves so stretching isnt the problem...almost feels like i've cut off circulation when i kneel down!

yetiman - lol, cheers mate!

like the carpenters song...its only just begun!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy back

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 8 reps

8.25 plates - 7 reps PB

8 plates - 6 plates

Barbell Rows

115kg - 10 reps

117.5kg - 10 reps

117.5kg - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

10 plates - 10 reps PB

11 plates - 10 reps PB

11 plates - 8 reps

Face Pulls

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

BW 256.5lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Bench

120kg - 10 reps (stopped short)

125kg - 8 reps

125kg - 10 reps (2 assisted)

Worked on powering the bar up as fast as i could

DB Incline Bench

120lbs - 8 reps

110lbs - 9 reps

110lbs - 9 reps (gahhhh)

110lbs - 8 reps

fcked at 9 reps, 10 just seemed out of reach.

Was working at a fast tempo again, powering them up.

Cable cross overs

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Lying skulls

60kg - 9 reps PB

60kg - 9 reps (gaaaarrrhhhahah)

60kg - 10 reps (1 spotted)

Triceps blew up like balloons after these

V-Bar Pushdowns

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Rope Pushdowns

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Training partner bailed on me so it was all on my lonesome

Legs

Hamstring Curls

70kg - 10 reps PB

70kg - 8 reps

65kg - 10 reps

One plate from the whole stack

Leg Extensions

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Squats

135kg - 15 reps PB

130kg - 15 reps

125kg - 15 reps

Broke records on every set, used to be not long ago 125,120,115

Standing Calve Raises

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 10 reps

230kg - 12 reps

200kg - 12 reps

BW - 255lbs

I've normalised my bodyweight now, no longer putting on 2-3lbs every other workout! Tweaked carbs....

I'm having to keep an eye on my left knee... felt some pressure under the knee cap on the first set of squats and today its been a bit niggling.

Could strap up from now on, my dads having to have a full knee replacement so paranoia is better than ignorance


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice.

How come your hammie curls are so low in relation to your Squats mate? Weakness? Funny machine?

And how come you are pre-exhausting legs before Squatting?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

funny machine mate, its older than noah's ark and has residue from the big bang

pulley machines are always subjective

most guys can only use 40-50kg so i'm happy (has 5kg steps)

I pre-exhaust the hams as i want them to take as much stick as possible along with my quads.... minimise glute involvement.

love having legs like emo guys waists but i dont want a mountain silver back's ass lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> funny machine mate, its older than noah's ark and has residue from the big bang
> 
> pulley machines are always subjective
> 
> ...


Squatting gave me some "junk in the trunk". Meh it's all good though.

I did once ask an emo barman dude if my calves were bigger than his quads... It was a close call... :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Silver back squatting butts are ace!!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Silver back squatting butts are ace!!!!!


Why thank you :thumb: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back - Biceps

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps (up)

Lat Pulldowns

8.25 plates - 7 reps (2.5kg plate added)

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

90 degree Bent Rows (pause at stretch)

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Low Pulley Row (medium grip handle)

9 plates - 8 reps PB

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Face Pulls

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

DB Shrugs

110lbs - 12 reps

110lbs - 10 reps

EZ Bar Curls

55kg - 7 reps (up)

50kg - 7 reps

50kg - 6 reps

DB Preacher Curls

30lbs - 7 reps

30lbs - 7 reps

30lbs - 6 reps

BW: 256.5lbs


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Why thank you :thumb: :whistling: :lol:


 :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flat bench

140kg - 6 reps (+1 assisted)

140kg - 5 reps (+1 assisted)

smith incline bench

100kg - 6 reps PB

100kg - 6 reps

95kg - 6 reps

Incline DB Bench

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 7 reps

DB Flys

90lbs - 6 reps PB

90lbs - 4 reps

80lbs - 7 reps

Standing Overhead press

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 7 reps

DB Laterals

30lbs - 7 reps

25lbs - 7 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Back

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8.5 plates - 6 reps PB

8.25 plates - 6 reps

8 plates - 6 reps

7 plates - 9 reps

Bent Rows

120kg - 8 reps (+2 with some momentum) PB

120kg - 7 reps (+2 " " ")

110kg - 10 reps

DB Rows

160lbs - 7 reps

160lbs - 6 reps

160lbs - 6 reps

Face Pulls

4.5 plates - 10 reps PB

4.5 plates - 8 reps

>4 plates

>3 plates

4 plates - 8 reps

>3 plates

>2 plates

Traps pumped....

DB Shrugs

110lbs - 10 reps

110lbs - 8 reps

BW - 259lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest/Triceps

Bench

130kg - 9 reps

130kg - 6 reps + 4 assisted

Incline Smith Press

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

DB Incline Press

120lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 8 reps

110lbs - 8 reps

Cable Cross Overs

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

Skulls (super set with c.g.b.p)

60kg - 8 reps (8 reps)

60kg - 8 reps (8 reps)

60kg - 8 reps (8 reps)

Going up to 65kg next week

Rope Pulldowns

4 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

BW - 259lbs

Swapping Pro-Mass shake for one without carbs... it will lower the cals by about 300 by swapping to another shake


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

alrite mate any reason for lowering the cals?

Awesome 60 kg skulls by the way


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

putting on a bit round the waist and tweeking them lower step by step.

dont want to make life too hard for dieting down

cheers, love the exercise!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fair enough no point in getting fat I suppose

Just started skulls they really trash your tri's but I can only lift half of what your lifting:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, had a training course yesterday so no net access.....

-----------------------------------------------------

Wendesday:

Legs

Leg Extensions

*warm up*

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Squats

*warm up*

130kg - 15 reps

130kg - 15 reps

130kg - 15 reps

Not much of a struggle.... strength is right up there and my training partner was ****ed as he was digging deep to get through all 3 sets.

Next week 135kg-140kg for 15?

Stiff Leg Deads

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Lying Ham Curls

60kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

Standing Calve Raises

260kg - 10 reps

250kg - 10 reps

250kg - 10 reps

Sitting Calve Raises (toes up, toes out, toes in - 10 reps each)

Stack - 10reps - 8 - 8

235lbs - 10 - 7 - 7

Crippled at the end....

---------------------------------------------------------

Light Back/Biceps

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 6 reps?

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows (D-Handle)

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows (C.G Handle)

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

Face Pulls

5 plates - 10 reps - PB

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

3 plates

2 plates

DB Shrugs

100lbs - 10 reps

100lbs - 10 reps

100lbs - 10 reps

EZ Bar Curls

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

DB Curls

40lbs - 6 reps

30lbs - 6 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Chest/Abs

Bench

145kg - 4 reps (+2 assisted)

140kg - 4 reps (+2 assisted)

Incline Smith Press

105kg - 6 reps PB

105kg - 5 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Incline DB Press

120lbs - 7 reps (+1 assisted)

120lbs - 5 reps

110lbs - 8 reps (+1 assisted)

DB Flys

90lbs - 5 reps (+1 assisted)

90lbs - 5 reps (+1 assisted)

Cable Cross Over

7 plates - 7 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

3x sets of situps

3x rope pulls


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Back

Chins

BW - 9

BW - 8

Lat pulldowns

8.5 plates - 7 reps

8.25 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

Bent Rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps

110kg - 10 reps

DB Rows

160lbs - 8 reps

160lbs - 8 reps

160lbs - 6 reps

Face Pulls

5 plates - 10 reps

4.5 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

DB Shrugs

120lbs - 7 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

BW - 258.5lbs

Now some steady weight increase of 0.5lb from last week instead of the 2-3lbs! Tweeked carbs, removed Pro-Mass from diet


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How many weeks into the cycle are you now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

week 5 now mate, 7 remaining


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light chest - triceps

Bench

120kg - 15 reps *evil chuckle* (rep PB)

120kg - 9 reps

Incline Smith Press

90kg - 10 reps (rep PB)

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Cable Cross Overs

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Horizontal Skulls (s.s with c.g.b.p)

65kg - 7 reps PB

65kg - 7 reps

65kg - 4 reps

Tri Pushdowns

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

Bodyweight 260lbs

Hellll yeeeeeaaaaaah, good workout.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

weights going in the right direction mate

260lbs your going to be a monster when you cut down

How you finding strength with less carbs? Even tho your still hitting pb's LOL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice PB Bulk

**EDIT** Do you still have that photo you posted up on WoM where you made a sand "castle"


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> weights going in the right direction mate
> 
> 260lbs your going to be a monster when you cut down
> 
> How you finding strength with less carbs? Even tho your still hitting pb's LOL


cheers mate, seeing 1st timers is to be abolished with UKBFF i will be in with the novices so i'll need all the mass i can get!

Strength is still sky high with lower carbs, to be honest the carbs were overkill in the first place so over spilled a bit.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Nice PB Bulk
> 
> **EDIT** Do you still have that photo you posted up on WoM where you made a sand "castle"


cheers!

haha, i do somewhere!!

totally forgot about that :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok heavy Leg Day.....

*warm up*

Squats

150kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps PB

170kg - 6 reps PB

180kg - 6 reps PB

       

I'm putting together a video, it will be up today.

Leg extensions

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 10 reps

S.L.D.L's (still taking it light on these)

60kg - 15 reps

70kg - 15 reps

70kg - 15 reps

Standing calve raises

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 10 reps

250kg - 10 reps

Great workout!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well done on the PB's mate.

The next 7 weeks should yeild some very good results for ya.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Comin along very nicely there chuckle, PB's all over the chuffin show woooo, I take it you were very happy with your squats :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

HA HA, hey chook.

Yes busting PB's like egg shells at the moment 

Just adding the video to youtube


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> HA HA, hey chook.
> 
> Yes busting PB's like egg shells at the moment
> 
> Just adding the video to youtube


Put the link on here when you posted it

Any idea on when you putting the new pics up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice swats!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers elfin

Light Back/Biceps

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Low Pulley Row (D-Handle)

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

Low Pulley Row (C.G Handle)

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

DB Shrugs

100lbs - 15 reps

100lbs - 15 reps

90lbs - 15 reps

EZ Bar Curls

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

DB Preachers

20lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

BW - 260lbs


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

JOlly welcome!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


Keep the lower back tight, and remember to drive with the hips.

Only really one bad rep where you folded and had to GM the weight up.

Thats good going Bulk - very deep on the squats.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers THS, yeah the last rep i was gassed bad and head felt like a pressure cooker!

heavy chest:

db incline press

140lbs - 7 reps PB

140lbs - 7 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

Happy as a pig in sh!t.

Smith Incline Bench

110kg - 5 reps PB

105kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

DB Flys

90lbs - 6 reps

90lbs - 6 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates - 6 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Assorted ab exercises.

Had a few jaws hit the floor as i made good work of the 140lb'rs!

first time pressing 65kg dumbbells and i honestly think i'd be ok with 150's.

BW -260lbs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pbs again mate training sessions are looking real good


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Is there a particular reason that you do both incline SM & DB pressing?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> congrats on the pbs again mate training sessions are looking real good


cheers mate 



ElfinTan said:


> Is there a particular reason that you do both incline SM & DB pressing?


Dumbbells work in a different ROM to a smith barbell moving on a fixed plane and allows me to concentrate on just shifting it up and down. DB's help to incorporate the anxillary muscles etc.

I prefer incline to flat due to the feeling in my shoulders, just a personal preference.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> :thumbup1:


You are everywhere IB - *it's great* in that you do demonstrate what hard work and consistency can do!! :thumb:

Again - excellent progress mate - you deserve it with the work and effort you are putting in!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ha ha, yes BSD... i'm all over the show lol

BB.com, MD, MT, UKM, UGM etc

Good to see you here 

The more input i can get for my training the better!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

hello mate, your strength seems to be jumping up nicely there! I'm only 10-15 minutes from Portsmouth if you fancy training next week, BACK!? You coming to the Hercules show mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey luke, cheers for posting here... was shouting for you at the guildhall in april!

Yeah strength is going up by leaps and bounds

sounds sweet mate, i normally train back on mondays and thursdays but we can work something out?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice log mate and nice vid of the squating!! Keep at it dood.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

"Girls warm up with this weight" :laugh: :lol: :thumb:

Good squats, man. Hopefully I'll make it up to 3 plates one day soon. Good going, dude.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys 

ingasson, that was my ever encouraging leg day training partner lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Twas legs for me today and it was RRRRARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! Got meself a PB on legpress at 345kg which I was jolly chuffed with:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ha ha, good stuff elfin, i'll pop over...grumbling though as i can only got 260 for around 8-10

Heavy Back

Chins

BW - 9 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

9 plates - 6 reps PB

8.5 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

Bent Rows

125kg - 6 reps (+2 with bad form) PB

125kg - 6 reps (+2 with bad form)

115kg - 10 reps

DB Rows

160lbs - 10 reps (rep PB)

160lbs - 8 reps

160lbs - 8 reps

Face Pulls

5 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

DB Shrugs

120lbs - 7 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

Back toasted.... this journal is now sponsored by bio-oil.

Stretch marks in abundance around the armpit lat area, i'm having to but bio-oil on them otherwise i can feel the skin stretch and rip sometimes i swear. Feels like you have a t-shirt sleeve twisted and pulled right up to your armpit

BW - 259.5lbs

In the weight gain stakes its still slow and steady after trimming the carbs a bit, this time last week i was 258.5lbs so up 1lb.

entering my 6th week into cycle now, shoulders are seeing some light acne and sex drive through the roof


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pb's mate workout looks good. i feel ya on the stretch marks bloody nightmare. Bio oil did nothin for me.

regarding the acne showering everytime i got sweaty and i mean after the gym/sex/ when waking etc helped as well as a couple fo sunbed sessions to dry skin out. Also i find using dove soap instead of shower gels etc helps dry the skin out. just a thought for ya mate.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just keep slapping on the Bio Oil and try Vit E cream too....all over to try to prevent anything else starting to stretch.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oh and thanks for poppinginto my old journal...it is nice to have visitors that ACTUALLY post something


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ha ha, good stuff elfin, i'll pop over...grumbling though as i can only got 260 for around 8-10
> 
> Heavy Back
> 
> ...


9 Plates? So 180kg for 6?

Ok thats my challenge for my next heavy back session :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i frikin wish lol... each plate weighs 10kg i think, a stack of 5 smaller plates on top of them so around 100kg?

pulley stations are different everywhere... what you add on the stack on place might be light elsewhere but i know not many use 9 plates lol.

chest/triceps

bench

140kg - 7 reps

130kg - 12 reps

120kg - 10 reps (+2 spotted)

incline db press

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

110lbs - 8 reps (+2 spotted)

cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Skulls (s.s with cgbp)

70kg - 6 reps PB

70kg - 4 reps

65kg - 8 reps

Rope pushdowns

*triceps toasted*

could barely hold my gym bag to the car

BW: 260lbs


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Just read through the whole thing LOL......

Looking good mate, dont know if you remember me. I was chatting to you last year when i was training but lost interest. Started again and no going back now.

Keep up the good work


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

nice squatting IB..

strength seems to be creeping up nicely

just a quick question, you've probs already explained it somewhere in your log but how come you train a heavy session then a light one...sounds like an interesting approach


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

daniel.m said:


> nice squatting IB..
> 
> strength seems to be creeping up nicely
> 
> just a quick question, you've probs already explained it somewhere in your log but how come you train a heavy session then a light one...sounds like an interesting approach


hey dan 

I love using the light/heavy days...something i thought about for a while and decided to give it a go. I feel the light days support the heavy days.

The light days are not taken to failure.... unlike heavy days

i.e. i was stuck on 140kg bench for 3-4 reps on the heavy days, by throwing in bench on the light daya at 130kg i whacked out 15 reps.

Did this for 1-2 weeks and this week i hit 140kg for 7 reps easy.

Its helping me build the strength which goes hand in hand with muscle gain.

Its hit and miss though if your recouperation will not allow this or your diet is sub standard. I'm on gear and bulking so all the calories in the world to rest and recover with plus i know how well my body can recover from a beating.

hope this explains it? if not fire away more questions dan 

-------------------------------------------

Legs

Squats

*warm up*

135kg - 15 reps PB

135kg - 15 reps

130kg - 15 reps

First set was easy enough, i'll be going for 140 next week

Leg extensions

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

90kg - 8 reps

Ham Curls

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

S.L.D.L's

Had to cut these out as short on time

Standing calve raises

250kg - 12 reps

250kg - 10 reps --->200kg

200kg - 15 reps

BW - 263lbs

Bodyweight up by 3lbs, i know why this is...diet is hard to maintain on the weekends so i eat less due to not having the routine i have at work during the week. Beginning of the week i weigh less than on the friday.

I've still upped the carbs a tiny notch in portion size with exhisting meals, wont add the pro-mass just yet

Spent the rest of the evening lifting plasterboards up and down stairs, fantastic after leg training!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Luckily the plasterboards are < 20kg so they fall in the light weight category 

Nice workout IB.

Are you struggling on Ham Curls? The reps change but the weight seems to be ~60kg each week


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey THS, lol, i was carrying them up 2 at a time so ner ner ner. Makes less journeys up and down!

not struggling on hams as such, just going up in reps before hitting the heavier weight.

i have switched hams from being first (hitting 70-75kg) to after squats and leg extensions and the resulting hit + lower energy = lower weight for ham curls (60-65kg).

i see your point though...time for 65kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey THS, lol, i was carrying them up 2 at a time so ner ner ner. Makes less journeys up and down!
> 
> not struggling on hams as such, just going up in reps before hitting the heavier weight.
> 
> ...


Screw that.

A build up set. One all out set, and then Rest Pause the last set.

Bring your own wheelchair job :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ha ha, leg curls are knee killers however so i wont be going all out on these! 

i'll happily push your wheel chair though lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ha ha, leg curls are knee killers however so i wont be going all out on these!
> 
> i'll happily push your wheel chair though lol.


I've never heard of Ham Curls being knee killers mate? Is that specific to you?

I like hammie curls. My only issue is even when doing 4x15 @ 95kg I don't feel it in all of the hammy - not like you would when doing SLDL.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

last time i had my knee give me some jip was from going all out on ham curls, i errr on the side of caution now to be sure! better safe than sorry and all 

light chest/biceps

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8.25 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Low pulley Rows (d-handle)

10 plates - 10 reps PB

10 plates - 10 reps

9.5 plates - 10 reps

Low pulley rows (c.g)

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

DB Shrugs super setted with smith shrugs

100lbs (20 reps) ----- 40kg (20 reps)

100lbs (15 reps) ----- 40kg (20 reps)

DB Preacher Curls

40lbs - 6 reps

35lbs - 7 reps

35lbs - 7 reps

Went to tesco and bought a beef canalloni for myself, 1200 cals, 60g protein....yum


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Screw that.
> 
> A build up set. One all out set, and then Rest Pause the last set.
> 
> Bring your own wheelchair job :thumb:





TH&S said:


> I've never heard of Ham Curls being knee killers mate? Is that specific to you?
> 
> I like hammie curls. My only issue is even when doing 4x15 @ 95kg I don't feel it in all of the hammy - not like you would when doing SLDL.


mine hurt a bit during ham curls as well just under the knee cap?

Sorry for the highjack ib

Awesome squats mate your warming up with my pb


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers joey!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy chest

db incline press

150lbs - 3 reps PB (muahahaa)

140lbs - 8 reps

140lbs - 7 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

Incline smith press

110kg - 4 reps

105kg - 7 reps (+2 spotted)

100kg - 7 reps (+1 spotted)

DB Flys

90lbs - 7 reps

90lbs - 6 reps

Cable Cross Overs

7 plates - 6 reps

6 plates ---> 5 plates ---> 4 plates

BW - 262lbs

Good workout!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the PB mate strength seems to be improving all the time.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers hilly, strength is going up and up which is good as that means size gains is usually 2-3 weeks behind.

i think it was mentzer who said that he's have some strength gains and only after 3-4 weeks would any size difference show for it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Inc.B. - Why did you drop deads by the way?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

3 back injuries from them.... they are just not worth it mate for bodybuilding.

every time i went back with stricter form but it was snakes and ladders using them mate.

--------------

Heavy Back

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 6 reps

Latpulldowns

9 plates - 7 reps (giving it some sway)

8.5 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

Bent Rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

115kg - 10 reps

Felt i jumped too far last week so notched it back 5kg, paid off though as i managed to get 10 reps easy'ish

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 10 reps PB

10.5 plates - 10 reps

10.5 plates - 10 reps

Dropped db rows as i have maxed the dumbbell selection

Face Pulls (high station)

2 plates - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

Love this more off the high pulley rather than the low one.

Smith Shrugs

60kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

BW - 265lbs....back on the way up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate your weight seems to be flying up

Congrats for the pb and for maxing out the db's


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers joey!

just had a light chest/tricep session....took a video of 70kg skulls which i'll fire up later tonights.

tooks some new piccys too


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light chest/triceps

bench

130kg - 10 reps + 2 assisted

135kg - 8 reps + 2 assisted

Incline Smith Press

100kg - 8 reps

95kg - 8 reps

90kg - 10 reps

Cable Cross Overs

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Skulls (super setted c.g.b.p)

70kg - 5 reps

70kg - 3 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

13 plates - 12 reps

13 plates - 12 reps

BW - 263lbs (weighed earlier in the day than normal)

piccy time: yes i'm tubs...dont point out the obvious!

Camera was below me so hence pics are slanted a bit

Front 'relaxed'










Rear Lat Spread










Rear Double Bi










Front Double Bi (look like a pile of crap this on lol)










Side Chest










video coming soon for the skulls


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 3 back injuries from them.... they are just not worth it mate for bodybuilding.
> 
> every time i went back with stricter form but it was snakes and ladders using them mate.


What happened? How did you get injured?

I'm only D/L heavy once every 4 weeks (tis the westside way) and I know my recovery is alot better from it. Need to get better at Rack Pulls though :confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah threw the back out 3 times... just twangs that left me as stiff as a board for days and with back pain for weeks n weeks.

once it was so bad i couldnt lie flat.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> piccy time: yes i'm tubs...dont point out the obvious!
> 
> Camera was below me so hence pics are slanted a bit


You're not that fat mate - just carrying alot of water.

Stick the thumbs into the hip fat on the rear lat spread:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers ths, holding a shed load of water!

here's a video of my skulls


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmmm skulls you say... Might be worth a punt after my recent 160kg triceps endevours :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your looking huge mate

Have you got a target weight or you just bulking as much as you can?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

us much as i can while on cycle mate, make the most of it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs

squats

140kg - 15 reps PB

135kg - 15 reps (last weeks PB)

130kg - 15 reps

Leg Press

250kg - 10 reps PB

250kg - 10 reps

Leg Extensions

90kg - 8 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

SLDL's

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Standing Calve raises

250kg

250kg

Sitting Calve raises

4 plates

4 plates

Massive back pump on the second set of squat = bad form on last reps.

Stuck with me throughout the whole workout


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

again congrats on the pb seems ure gettin them every workout mate awesome. lookin very large in the pics mate when you cut your guna look very good i reckon.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

light back/biceps

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns (monkey [thumbless] grip)

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

T-Bar Rows

70kg - 8 reps (warm up lower back)

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Wow, back and lats pumped....slow movement, chest stuck out.

Not the 15 i wanted so i'll drop it next week maybe to 75kg

Low Pulley Rows

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Face Pulls

2 plates - 12 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

Deadlifts

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Yeah i know, big shocker.... very light, just enough though to make my lower back scream (its been a while).

DB Curls (running the rack)

50lbs - 6 reps

45lbs - 7 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

BW - 264lbs


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how much weight have you put on since the start>?? 264lbs is alot :|


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

started at 246 mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

264lbs? Darn... I got upto 260lbs and have just shifted some chub off recently (and dropped a shed load of gut bloat)

I best start eating massive again


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy chest:

db incline press

150lbs - 4 reps!

140lbs - 9 reps!

140lbs - 6 reps

Incline Smith Press

110kg - 5 reps

105kg - 7 reps

100kg - 7 reps

Cable Cross Overs

8 plates - 8 reps PB

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Clean n Press

60kg - 8 reps

65kg - 5 reps (gassed)

bw - 265lbs

Videos to follow guys!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow you put on alot  nice. hope its good weight though


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> wow you put on alot  nice. hope its good weight though


Erm... Did you bother to read any of the log... :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no why


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> no why


If you had read the journal you wouldn't have looked silly


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

TH&S said:


> If you had read the journal you wouldn't have looked silly


 :whistling: :laugh:

dom, click back a page or two and judge for yourself


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy back

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

9 plates - 8 reps

8.5 plates - 8 reps

8.5 plates - 8 reps

t-bar rows

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

deads

60kg warm up

100kg warm up

140kg - 10 reps

facepulls

3 plates

2 plates

2 plates ---> 1 plate

BW - 266lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

Deadlifts?

Doth my eyes deceive me...? :whistling:

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lmao

yeah a guy on a US board was really raggin on me lol, told me to drop the shrugs and that my traps would grow more from pulling heavy weight from the floor.

just going light for now!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

What do you mean by 'face pulls'?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> What do you mean by 'face pulls'?


Like this... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

PMSLLLLLLLLLLLLL......eeeejit!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

these are face pulls lol






cute girly doing them too woooooo


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I've always found strict upright rows with a pause at the top really good for traps, close grip elbows high


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

never been a fan of upright rows mate...shoulders dont like them too much but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Know whot you mean, me left shoulder makes a real bad crunching sound. I was always a fan of DB shrugs but me necks gettin too big (20" collar), just tried shrugging a straight bar from behind and that seems to isolate the traps alot better.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no such thing as too big lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ooooooooo sorry mate 

you cutting after this? or gona keep bulking? damn you could be 300lb+


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, seriously...click a few pages back and all is explained! 

i'll be cutting in january for the titan show...it will give me 7 months to whittle way the fat and keep as much mass as possible


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a good plan and you have alot of mass to keep mate you should look good.

got any1 helping you with ure prep


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> ooooooooo sorry mate
> 
> you cutting after this? or gona keep bulking? damn you could be 300lb+





Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, seriously...click a few pages back and all is explained!
> 
> i'll be cutting in january for the titan show...it will give me 7 months to whittle way the fat and keep as much mass as possible


PMSL. Dom you honestly do yourself no favours mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tell me about it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> sounds like a good plan and you have alot of mass to keep mate you should look good.
> 
> got any1 helping you with ure prep


not yet, will be looking soon though..open to all

i work well with ball busters lol :lol:

any recommendations?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> these are face pulls lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha.....reason I asked was we do 'face pulls' but they're not like that but like this....






Wider grip hits rear delts!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sweet video, is that ozzy osbourne (playing, not exercising lol)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Black Label Society!!!! :thumbup1: Zak Wilde used to play with Ozzy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cool sound to them.... i'll youtube them

Chest/Triceps

Bench

140kg - 8 reps (+ 2 assisted)

130kg - 10 reps (+1 assisted)

Incline DB Bench

140lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 9 reps (garrrr)

120lbs - 8 reps

Cable Crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

C.G.B.P (smith)

40kg -*20 reps

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 12 reps

wanted to work on endurance as the tri's always let me down on last reps of press work.

Rope Pulldowns

(pyramid work)

Starting from one plate on the stack, do 3 reps each plate and build up until 3 reps is impossible.... then down the stack you go after 30 second* rest.

Triceps nuked...couldnt remove shirt after workout

BW - 268lbs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate

i like doing endurance/pump stuff like that mate. Makes the muscle totally fried lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cool sound to them.... i'll youtube them
> 
> Chest/Triceps
> 
> ...


IMHO

Ditch the small weights if working on fatigue, just reduce the rest periods between heavy sets.

IMHO



Nice bench work.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

taken on board, cheers THS.

--------------------

Trained with AK-88 from MT, its suprising how having someone watch you spurs you to lift more lol!

Squat

140kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

130kg - 20 reps

Leg Press

260kg - 12 reps PB

260kg - 12 reps

Lying Hamstring Curls

65kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

SLDL

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 15 reps

Standing Calve Raises

multiple drop sets with long negative pauses starting at 250kg

Waiting for AK to take off the plates while i held in negative position seemed like a year lol.

Super setted with donkey calve raises at the end.

Sitting Calve raises

Full stack to failure dropping 4 plates each time to failure

Great session... calves hurt already!

Having someone there made me pull my finger out (my ass, not his) and hit two sets of 140kg squats with ease.... heavy week next week and going for my 200kg baby.

Heaviest leg session to date


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

200kg for reps I assume?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

oh yes indeedy!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> oh yes indeedy!


Any more than 3 reps and I will feel suitably pwnt... :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you just provided the added incentive lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Donkey raises are acemondo! And say hello to AK-88 for me, I can't sign into MT at the mo and he was a regular pish taker in my journal on there:thumbup1:

And come on woth that leg press....you can't have the old girlies pressing more than you now can you:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i know my leg press is crapamundo.... its being worked on! promise lol....

will say hello, he's my new workout bitch, i mean partner


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hehehehe! I gotta ge me a regular bix too:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

heavy bench

140kg - 3 reps

145kg - 3 reps

150kg - 3 reps PB

155kg - 3 reps PB

160kg - 3 reps PB

165kg - 2 reps PB

incline db press

140lbs - 8 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

flat db flys

100lbs - 6 reps PB

100lbs - 5 reps

Cable Crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates -- 6 plates -- 4 plates

BW - 270lbs


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good lifting mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

IB what's your current diet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

diet:

6:45am

oatmeal

protein shake

9:00

pro-flapjack bar

10:00

150g chicken (snacked on until lunch)

12:00

large jacket spud

chicken

tuna

14:00

pro-mass shake

14:30

2 large bananas

100g chicken

16:00

TRAINING

17:15

pro-recover

19:00

large parsnip

roast potatoes

large chicken breast

fish or scrambled eggs

22:00

pro-pep with peanut butter

23:00 bed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow that is clean. At the rate you're gaining weight I expected it to be a filthy diet.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, i'll take that as a compliment?

britbb has advised me to start some cardio work while on the bulk to slow down fat gain and help maintain this weight.

i'll be looking for a second gym with cardio equipment....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the PB's mate awesome work.

Diet looks spot on very clean mate. I also am doing cardio while bulking and feel it is helping me to keep the fat off as well as keeping my endurance up. I found the last time i bulked i was getting out of breath a bit as i got heavier.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, i'll take that as a compliment?
> 
> britbb has advised me to start some cardio work while on the bulk to slow down fat gain and help maintain this weight.
> 
> i'll be looking for a second gym with cardio equipment....


Don't you have streets to walk/run/bike on? :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i want to watch tv while i push my chubby ass along the treadmill


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i want to watch tv while i push my chubby ass along the treadmill


= You're on the hunt for Treadmill Totty :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Back

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

9 plates - 7 reps

9 plates - 7 plates

8 plates - 12 reps (should of gone to 8.5!)

T-Bar Rows

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

Deadlifts

*warm up*

150kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

Felt sick as a pig after these

Face Pulls

2 plates

2 plates

Tried a different grip and form that my training partner showed me but couldnt get the feel of it.

BW - 266lbs


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

what made you decide to start doing deads again mate?

150kg for 12 reps is awesome imagine how much you will be able to lift by the end of your cycle:rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> what made you decide to start doing deads again mate?
> 
> 150kg for 12 reps is awesome imagine how much you will be able to lift by the end of your cycle:rockon:


 hey joey!

trap development and lower back.... traps grow best from pulling heavy ass weight from the floor and i'm not happy with the trappys! :tongue:

i'll be doing 160kg next week for 12, still building up 

it will be 3 weeks left next week so i'm starting to feel a bit blue lol, i'm enjoying this progression rate!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your traps are in no way lagging mate there huge but am looking forward to seeing how big they go with deads


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey joey!
> 
> trap development and lower back.... traps grow best from pulling heavy ass weight from the floor and i'm not happy with the trappys! :tongue:
> 
> ...


Your traps aren't too bad, the issue I think is traps vs shoulders/arms, so they need to be brought up to par.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers bulkaholic!

i cant wait either, buying clothes at the moment is nigh on impossible....seriously need a trip to the US lol.

-------------------------

woke up yesterday morning with a raspy throat and generally feeling like sh1t.

by the end of the day my mood was worse as i hit the gym to find everyone has found out that 4pm is a quiet time to train and packed in... getting a bench was nigh on impossible.

anyway, due to feeling like road kill i proceeded to do the worst workout i've had in months.

bench

130kg - 9 reps (normally hit 15)

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

db flys

80lbs - 8 reps

80lbs - 7 reps

80lbs - 7 reps

cable crossovers

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

chest pumped more than it ever has been...

thought about doing triceps but blew them off to hit burger king and then tesco for more food.

BW -267lbs

Feel mucho better today, looking forward to the 200kg squats tonight!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the titan first timers mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy Legs (short n sweet due to G/F's birthday)

Squats

100kg - 3 reps

140kg - 3 reps

180kg - 3 reps

200kg - 5 reps PB






Leg Press

300kg - 6 reps PB (happy now elfin?!!!)

280kg - 6 reps

Ham Curls

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

65kg - 12 reps

Standing Calve Raises

Mega drop set starting at 250kg, DC pauses


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome squats mate well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Heavy Legs (short n sweet due to G/F's birthday)
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Nice squatting. You may want to check your spelling when you write the word "Sponsered".... :thumb:

Hard to tell from the vid, but you might be going over your toes a fair bit - just becareful of that, you don't want to damage your knees.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, dammit.... i grabbed the wrong end slide!

i have two lol, one from the 180kg squat (wrong spelling) and the one from the incline benching (correct spelling!)

will do mate... by the way, does this make you 'pwned' lnow lol?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pb mate great progress.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, dammit.... i grabbed the wrong end slide!
> 
> i have two lol, one from the 180kg squat (wrong spelling) and the one from the incline benching (correct spelling!)
> 
> will do mate... by the way, does this make you 'pwned' lnow lol?


Fullies pwnt:thumb:

Need to fix my D/L so I might aim for 200kg Box Squat for Reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys lol

------------------

Chins:

BW - 11 reps

BW - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

Smith Shrugs

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

Face Pulls

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

DB Curls

50lbs - 7 reps

40lbs - 7 reps

35lbs - 7 reps

30lbs - 7 reps

BW: 270lbs


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jesus 270!! Your weight is flying up mate well done


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/shoulders

bench

150kg - 6 reps (+1 assisted)

145kg - 6 reps (+1 assisted)

DB Incline Press

140lbs - 7 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

DB Flys

100lbs - 6 reps

85lbs - 8 reps

85lbs - 7 reps

Standing OH Press

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 8 reps ----> 40kg - 6 reps


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8 how are you doing  nice lifts you are gaining a nice bit of size now nice one


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Just spent an age reading through this journal and found it very motivating indeed! Some good, strong solid lifting and its very obv your dedicated...lacking in motivation a tad right now, so this has helped me out! Will keep popping in for more inspiration lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> hello m8 how are you doing  nice lifts you are gaining a nice bit of size now nice one


hey mate! good to see you again here!  :thumb:



Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Just spent an age reading through this journal and found it very motivating indeed! Some good, strong solid lifting and its very obv your dedicated...lacking in motivation a tad right now, so this has helped me out! Will keep popping in for more inspiration lol!


thanks waheed! when i get more time i'll pop across to your journal and give you a kick up the ass lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've been stuck with this damn cold now for a week... i lost my voice over the weekend, just getting it back now.

starting to get a bit of lung batter too.... todays workout was gay

chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

lat pulldowns

9.25 plates - 7 reps PB

9 plates - 7 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

T-bar rows

105kg - 12 reps PB

105kg - 12 reps

105kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 10 reps PB

11 plates - 10 reps

Deadlifts

Nothing in the tank... breathing heavy and full of phlegm.

I'll throw them in on thursday and make it 170kg for 15 reps, ****ed off...

PB's elsewhere so happy days

chart to show weight gain so far during cycle


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice gains there mate.

How tall are you????


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

if your workout was gay theres no hope for me LOL

105kg tbar rows=gay then joey=freddy mercury

Congrats on the pbs mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Nice gains there mate.
> 
> How tall are you????


cheers steedee,

5FT 9 mate 



joeyh1485 said:


> if your workout was gay theres no hope for me LOL
> 
> 105kg tbar rows=gay then joey=freddy mercury
> 
> Congrats on the pbs mate


lol, felt gay stopping short... havent done that in a long while!

this cold has me by the balls

i'd have you as more of an alan carr.... :lol:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

What caused the second peak in weight gain at the end of October?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> What caused the second peak in weight gain at the end of October?


reintroduction of pro mass into the diet...switched it out for boditronics express whey 

decided to go hell for leather and put the pro mass back in to get the most out of the cycle


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

You seem to have put on a fair bit judging by that graph, nice one!

I recently too had a cold and I didn't bother training with it - I've read it's best not to train with a cold (as hard and frustrating as it is) it'll just make you worse & workouts will decline. However to get over my cold/man flu I took the following:

Lemsip Max's (the lemon flavoured powder, not tablets)

Strepsils - Honey & Lemon (tasted lovely anyway!)

Introduced a lot of Vitamin C into my diet for a few days - made myself "shakes" of 200ml water, 2x oranges, 2x lemons & a drizzle of honey blended. Tasted awful but may have helped?! Haha.

Also did the Vicks Vapo Rub - smeared 2 tablespoons of it into a bowl then poured hot water onto it and inhaled the steam that came off (placing a towel over your head to stop the steam leaving apparently makes it work even more!) of it.

I don't know if you are trying to counter your cold with anything at the moment but that's what I used for a few days and it's practically gone!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers steedee,
> 
> 5FT 9 mate
> 
> ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been working through it and still hitting PB's so its not too bad...just sniffles last week.

Bit chesty today but still the energy was high enough for some good PB's, just no chance of deadlifting lol.

i've taken a few paracetamol and strepsils (yum yum)... your shakes sound tasty though!

tried hot lemon and honey yesterday which went down a treat.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Nice gains mate and a damn good workout considering a full blown man cold:whistling:
> 
> How much longer bulking mate before you start cleaning it up?


bulking till new year and then i'll be under the influence of Pscarb lol.

I've asked him to help me out for my titan prep and he's agreed.

Over the moon with that....



Steedee said:


> ****!!
> 
> i was hoping you was gonna say 6'2" or something lol
> 
> ...


lol, i should be 6ft+ as my hands and feet match most tall buggers :laugh:

dont let the number fool you though, i've got a good 40lbs invested around the wasit :tongue:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm impressed with the bulk that bulk has put on this year rather than just recently.

70lbs = great work.

Bulk do you have any photos from when you were ~200lbs?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Tall said:


> I'm impressed with the bulk that bulk has put on this year rather than just recently.
> 
> 70lbs = great work.
> 
> Bulk do you have any photos from when you were ~200lbs?


very kind words, cheers Tall. 

i'll have a dig around mate, if you really fancy a chuckle have a look at this lot :lol:

168lbs - nov 2005



















220lbs @ january 2008 (mma days - not bodybuilding)



















200lbs @ april 2008 (after last mma fight)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Speaking of chuckles - do you still have that photo of your interestly shaped sand castle?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

i'd have you as more of an alan carr.... :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/triceps

bench

130kg - 11 reps

120kg - 13 reps

110kg - 14 reps

smith incline press

100kg - 6 reps

90kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

cable cross overs

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

skulls (s.s. with c.g.b.p to failure)

70kg - 7 reps (7 reps)

70kg - 4 reps (6 reps)

pulldowns

4 big plates - 6 reps

3 big plates - 10 reps

2 big plates - 10 reps

BW - 269lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers lin!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome progress mate. workouts lookin solid and your weight seems to be still going up so all looks good.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers hilly! 

Legs

Squats

150kg - 15 reps PB (10KG+)

145kg - 15 reps PB (5KG+)

145kg - 15 reps PB

Leg Press

300kg - 8 reps

280kg - 12 reps

Ham Curls

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Going up to 75kg next week = full stack

S.L.D.L's

80kg - 15 reps

70kg - 15 reps

Run out of time to do calves but will throw in tonight.

BW - 271lbs


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

how you finding your recovery doing sldl and deads? i never could do them in the same week.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

not too bad... sadly i had to cut them out on monday however due to having a rough chest so they will be done tonight (after last nights SLDL's)

there will be pain!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you seem to be banging the pb's out mate awesome progress

271lbs is huge, do you know what bf you are? As I can imadgine your going to do some damage on stage next year


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers joey!

i'd guess'ta'mate my bodyfat around the fatty el bastardo level.... lol

no idea and pointless to kinda guess as i know i have to lose at least 60-70lbs of this bulk

but a debut at 190-200lbs is nothing to sniff at i guess (me thinks it will be some what lower too)

just pushing and pushing myself some more... i dont want to just appear on stage, i want to compete if that makes sense?

i'm a very competitive person  (dont ask me for a game of monopoly!)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah I know what you mean mate am pretty much the same, I'd be disgusted with myself if usien bolt beat me in the 100 meters LOL


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Almost decent leg pressing this week:whistling:

x


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> how you finding your recovery doing sldl and deads? i never could do them in the same week.


I'm sure you could if you did SLDL @ 50% of DL Mr [email protected]


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back/biceps

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

Deadlifts

160kg - 12 reps PB

150kg - 12 reps

Face Pulls

3 plates

3 plates

2 plates

EZ Bar Curls

65kg - 6 reps PB

65kg - 6 reps

60kg - 7 reps

DB Preacher Curls

40lbs - 6 reps

40lbs - 6 reps

BW - 271lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Strong deadlifting for a man who can't deadlift :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I choose to limit myself by throwing in higher reps lol

keeps me away from high numbers 

Had the guys laughing in the gym as i had to go outside to gasp for air, high reps suck.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you must of been shattered after all that, hiw long where you in the gym for.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

in and out within an hour and a half mate.... blowing out my ass


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

flat bench

150kg - 6 reps REP PB

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

Incline Smith Bench

110kg - 6 reps REP PB

105kg - 6 reps

105kg - 6 reps

Cable Cross Overs

8 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 8 reps PB

8 plates -- 6 plates -- 4 plates drop set

BW - 270lbs


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

thats a short workout for you


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

it was lol, short n sweet....

felt tired today from legs wednesday and the deads on thursday so i cut out shoulders tonight.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

a pb for every exercise is awesome mate bet your going to get some major DOMS from that workout

Do you weigh yourself every workout mate? Reason I ask is I have to fight myself away from the scales in the gym to only weigh once a week

Im sort of obsessed with my weight LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pbs. you seem to be hitting them everyweek now which is a very good sign. How many weeks left of your cycle do you have and when will you start to diet for your show? will you run a pct inbetween or bridge across?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> it was lol, short n sweet....
> 
> felt tired today from legs wednesday and the deads on thursday so i cut out shoulders tonight.


sounds lke you need to back off a bit mate and take a frew extra days rest then come back all guns blazing:2guns:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> a pb for every exercise is awesome mate bet your going to get some major DOMS from that workout
> 
> Do you weigh yourself every workout mate? Reason I ask is I have to fight myself away from the scales in the gym to only weigh once a week
> 
> Im sort of obsessed with my weight LOL


i'm actually not sore lol

i weigh myself every day, i know i shouldnt but its like you say, an obsession!



hilly2008 said:


> congrats on the pbs. you seem to be hitting them everyweek now which is a very good sign. How many weeks left of your cycle do you have and when will you start to diet for your show? will you run a pct inbetween or bridge across?


i have 2 more weeks then i'll be hitting PCT, this will take me into new year where i will start my slow cut for the show.



[email protected] said:


> sounds lke you need to back off a bit mate and take a frew extra days rest then come back all guns blazing


its just working in the evenings, essentially 14 hour days

7:30 - 3:30 work at a desk

4 - 5:30 train

6:30 - 9pm work round my dads

we are working hard to finish the flat renevation

i feel fresh after the weekend, not much left to do!

i see your point but the last thing i want to do while on the ass end of my cycle is back off when progress is coming thick n fast....if it wasnt i would take the rest

thanks for the concern though mate


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ugh, got to City at 9.30 this morning and found out it's open till 12 not 11, doh!

Got some nice progression, but you'll have to wait until MT is back up to see


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

seen it robin.... now, back to the batcave.... i have a tingling suspicion Alfred is thieving the silverwear


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 9 reps

Lat Pulldowns

9.5 plates - 6 reps PB

9.25 plates - 6 reps

9 plates - 7 reps

T-Bar Rows

110kg - 12 reps PB

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps (bit ugly form at the end this set)

Deadlifts

170kg - 10 reps PB

170kg - 8 reps (grip failed)

Face Pulls

4 plates PB

3 plates

3 plates

Good workout!

I don' use straps for deads so the grip failed me on getting 12 reps first set and 10 reps on the second but should be ok next week hopefully.

I'll be knocking the 'light' days on the head this week as my recovery is not at its greatest with working in the evenings post workout to get the flat renovation done.

Re-evaluate next week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How long you got left on cycle?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2 weeks mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

2 whole week on a cylce will give you a sore bottom!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*GRRrrrrrooooan*

arf arf lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulk if you have 2 weeks left do you think dropping down to 2 days per week is going to pay you dividends?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking good and strong mate! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Tall said:


> Bulk if you have 2 weeks left do you think dropping down to 2 days per week is going to pay you dividends?


3 days per week mate.... 

mon: back

wed: legs

fri: chest

might throw in a bit of arm work here n there

i need the rest ATM, starting the day at work at 7:30 and actually sitting down to relax at 9pm


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I am struggling with grip at the moment too mate.

I see you don't use straps but do you use gloves or chalk at all? This may help, have been thinking about gloves as my skin gets pinched and I don't mind it but after about 8 reps my hands give in on the pinching!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i use chalk on deads, straps for other lifts....

my forearms are of a decent enough size so it hasnt hindered me in that respect but then again i'm not in a rush to deadlift heavy! 

I have heavy callouses on the hands so it does become fun to feel the knurl rip them off lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Steedee said:


> Looking good and strong mate! Keep up the hard work.


cheers steedee! :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you not doing any direct delt work mate? Is that because there on maintenance instead of bulk?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm happy with the shoulders as they over power my back


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow!!!! I see what you mean mate they do over power your back but it's not a bad thing I'd swap you them delts any day


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Great pic mate, good thickness there..PB's still coming i see too! Arms looking very big, must be 18-18.5? Keep doing what your doing mate!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I have your shoulders please? Please? I'll be your best friend...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

get in line pointdexter lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, cheers guys

waheed, they are 19.25" mate

----------------------

Leg Day

Squats

162.5kg - 15 reps*

150kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

Leg Extensions

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

Ham Curls

Stack (75kg) - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

65kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Hamstrings dead beyond belief

Standing Calve raises

270kg - 12 reps

270kg - 12 reps

Sitting Calve Raises

4 plates - failure

4 plates -- 3 plates -- 2 plates drop set

I was challenged by another member on another forum to squat more than 345lbs for 15 reps...

Here's his video:






Not to be out done, i nailed 357lbs for 15 reps


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you look like an absolute monster in that vid. your chest is thick man


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> you look like an absolute monster in that vid. your chest is thick man


cheers dan!

i've been working on my chest quite a bit to bring it up and its coming along thankfully! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

R/e training tommorow - is it likely to be earlier or later than planned if everything goes smoothly?

I'm free from about half 1 tommorow if you want to get in earlier, but ample notice for pre-wo food would be appreciated


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

it will be for the usual time mate!

just checked with father dearest to come baby sit the carpet layer


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Supoib, looking forward to it.

Bloody back is in pieces after yesterdays exertions


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, cheers guys
> 
> waheed, they are 19.25" mate
> 
> ...


FCCUUKK lol big arms bro! You better be doing a show next year mate, you have got great thickness and size, wicked strength, once you start a comp prep can imagine you will look awesome shredded. Keep it up mate! And nice going on the squats, I squatted yesterday to and am fcuked today lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers waheed lol, i'm doing the titan next year in july for my first comp!

yeah i have arms like a orangutan lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice squats  good to see someone else who goes all the way down


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

agreed you do look like a monster lol great progress:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys

now what type of monster? we've all seen monsters INC and you have me paranoid


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

the big blue fcuker LOL


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice squating dood!! things looking nice and consistent as usual.

keep it up.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers steedee mate 

chest

bench

155kg - 4 reps

150kg - 5 reps

145kg - 4 reps

**** **** **** sh it

incline smith

90kg - 11 reps

90kg - 9 reps

80kg - 12 reps

sh it sh it

cable cross overs

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates -- 5plates -- dropset

BW -265lbs!

I had to take today off work to baby sit carpet fitting, the guy only does half of it because he is a dim wit and didnt order enough from his *measurements*

an old lady pulled out from a junction and raped the side of my car today so had the fun of going through a verbal battle with dame edna

had to buy a fridge freezer and lost £165, wanted to dump it on credit card but noooo...machine was broke, cash only

moved house today but it decided to rain making it all that much more fun walking on half laid new frikin carpet with wet shoes

my diet has been bad this last week in the evenings due to finishing off this flat renovation with my dad so i could move in so been slowly going down

and a crap work out

who's next? take a ticket and join the queue....


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

man your bench is way good 

lucky sod


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry to hear about the car mate, are you sure the accident wasn't your fault? I think your now to big to see out the wing mirrors

Seriously tho I hope things start going your way for a change mate and I agree with colt your bench is awesome I'd be happy go squat that weight


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cars can be repaired...cant be bothered to deal with it, i know this sounds stupid but i get really ****ed with a bad workout...

back day on monday and i'm taking no prisoners...muahahahaha

fire in the hole


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> nice squats  good to see someone else who goes all the way down


Yes but you go all the way down in the prison sense...

Bulk just squats...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice find on the branch vid


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tall said:


> Yes but you go all the way down in the prison sense...
> 
> Bulk just squats...


:/ whatever flicks your switch mate :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

colt24 said:


> man your bench is way good
> 
> lucky sod


Agreed that is massive benching. :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys! looking back on it my bench has come a long way 

Back

Chins

BW - 11 reps

BW - 10 reps

Lat Pulldowns

9 plates - 6 reps

9 plates - 6 reps (+1 swinging)

9 plates - 6 reps (+1 swinging)

T-Bar Rows

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

Time to go up again

Deads

170kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps

Face Pulls

4 plates

3 plates

3 plates

Monday i had the joy of losing my car keys out on the street...the only set i had!

Had to cancel work and spend the day trying to get a replacement from a mobile key company as the dealership wanted at least £300.

Cue much stress....

Took the bus to the gym and it got no further than 20 yards before hitting another car...deep breaths...deep breaths

Bus driver on the way back stopped and refused to go further as one passenger refused to give him 5p.

5p was thrown down the bus at speed.....deep breaths

These last few days have been sh1t! I've lost 6lbs through rushing about and stressing over

Car crash

Moving house

Losing car keys

Been nuts....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tall said:


> Yes but you go all the way down in the prison sense...
> 
> Bulk just squats...


Lmao, nice work Bulk:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Stop whinging you big girl! x:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs

squats

160kg - 15 reps

150kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

improved form on the 160kg's, less arch in the back

leg press

340kg - 5 reps PB (thrusts hips in elfintan's direction)

300kg - 8 reps

Ham Curls

Stack (75kg) - 12 reps (need to add weight on a pin)

Stack - 10 reps

65kg - 12 reps

Standing Calve Raises

300kg - 12 reps PB

300kg - 12 reps

Sitting Calve Raises

4.5 plates - 12 reps PB

4.5 plates - 12 reps

BW - 267lbs

Great session, i wrote out the numbers i wanted today on each exercise and nailed them all.

Last night as i slept i was rudely awaken by cramp in my thighs, we are talking full 100% contraction.

I was on my front shouting out as the thighs turned into rocks, as they eased off the hamstrings went too....nearly threw up, it hurt that much.

Calves also cramped up and you could see the muscle firing and cramping

After 5-10 minutes it went and i was reduced to a puddle of gooo, too fearful to go back asleep.

Not quite sure what happened there but i'm a cripple today with DOMS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL... I mean... I feel your pain...

Hammy Curls - go single leg style?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah time to go single legged.....

your empathy shines through


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> legs
> 
> leg press
> 
> ...


FFS Now don't make me have a go a 6 plates next week:whistling: I'll break ffs....and you will cry!

Late night cramps...oh what joys especially when you are just dropping off and you snoring other half awakes with a wail of 'CRAMP CRAMP CRAMP' and you haven't got a clue where the cramp is or in fact where exactly 'cramp wailing' other half is because it's fking dark. This can only be superceeded by more 'intimate' moments of cramps attacks!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oh yeah....looks like the stack on you ham curls is getting a bit easy for you. Go for some resisted negatives, excellent but painful!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS Now don't make me have a go a 6 plates next week:whistling: I'll break ffs....and you will cry!
> 
> Late night cramps...oh what joys especially when you are just dropping off and you snoring other half awakes with a wail of 'CRAMP CRAMP CRAMP' and you haven't got a clue where the cramp is or in fact where exactly 'cramp wailing' other half is because it's fking dark. This can only be superceeded by more 'intimate' moments of cramps attacks!


6 plates?! i had 8.5 20kg plates each side of the leg press :confused1:

6 plates a side = 240kg

the truth comes out lol

the cramp was nothing short of a full blown nightmare, if my girlfriend was beside me she would of got rolled on and kicked as the hammys/quads sprung my leg up and down lol :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Our leg presses are preloaded my Darling....starting weight is 145kg:lol: on the heavy one and 80kg on the baby one! Our leg press plates are 25kg so 250kg + 145kg is by my reckoning still 395kg! sorry to burst your momentary bubble of smugness x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bahhh, at least i know its using pulleys lol.... pulley machines are always subjective 

light back/biceps

chins

bw - 10 reps

bw - 7 reps

lat pulldowns (monkey grip)

7 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

low pulley rows (D-handle)

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

Smith Shrugs

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

EZ Curls

70kg - 6 reps PB

60kg - 8 reps

DB Curls (incline bench)

45lbs - 8 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

Cable Curls

12 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

Worked bi's for the first time in about 2 weeks

BW - 269lbs


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

bodyweight is back on the way up mate that can only be a good thing


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

alrite IB?

have tried posting in your journal at MT but the forum is bollocksed it takes too long to do anything. a page loads up then goes blank, it fcuks up when i post copmments and the screen crashes.

anyway i had a thought for you a little while ago.

when you do your lat pulldowns instead of putting your legs under the cushion and lowering it onto your thighs. drop the cushion down and rest your hams on the top of it and perfrom the pulldowns with legs over the top, you lose poundage but it eliminates cheating/swinging.

i notice AK is posting here now, good stuff ;-)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pulleys......it's an old skool 45deg leg press with arms to load the plates straight on to the sledge.....no a pulley in sight Sparrow Legs  The pre loaded weight sit on the top off the sledge! It looks like a giant dolly mixture lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/shoulders/triceps

benc

155kg - 5 reps (1 assisted)

150kg - 6 reps (2 assisted)

145kg - 6 reps (1 assisted)

db incline bench

140lbs - 7 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

DB Flys

90lbs - 7 reps

90lbs - 6 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

Cable Crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

DB laterals

30lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

C.G.B.P

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Rope Pulldowns

30kg - failure

25kg - failure

BW - 271lbs


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Good session there mate and weight going up...seen you had a stressful time recently, hope things have settled down a bit now!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers waheed, things have settled down now...car is up and running and i've settled into my new place


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Good man, nothing worse than personal life problems to hinder training and progress...onwards and upwards eh!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

exactly!

still made it to the gym via public transport

all to easy to say 'fck it' and take the night off

heavy week all next week to mark the end of my cycle... low reps on squat/bench etc

i'll be going for heavy singles and doubles to see where i am.

like the end of school year, the last day is spent having some kicks n giggles lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

and what a school year it's bin LOL you have packed on some serious size mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

chins

BW - 11 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 6 reps

T-Bar Rows

115kg - 12 reps PB

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

Deadlifts

180kg - 8 reps

180kg - 8 reps

EZ Bar Curls

70kg - 3 reps (fooked)

60kg - 6 reps

55kg - 8 reps

DB Preachers

40lbs - 7 reps

40lbs - 5 reps

Notes:

*Form with the deadlifts needs to be brought up a bit, AK mentioned my ass was lifting up too early so i was stiff legging it.

*Arms were dead to the world, usually train them after a light back session later on in the week but moving onto a 3 day training week now.

*big cramps in my biceps last night lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just out of interest...what is 145 + 300? :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

garrrggghhhhhh she haunts me.........haunts me!!!!

pfffft 

Heavy Squat Day!

Squat:

140kg - 3

180kg - 1

200kg - 1

220kg - 1 PB

230kg - 1 PB

Deadlifts

100kg - 6

140kg - 2

180kg - 2

200kg - 1 PB

Happy with the PB, can go heavier but not chancing the back!

Did these bare foot on the advice of IainK

Hamstring Curls

Stack (75kg) - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

Standing Calve Raises

320kg - 10 reps PB

320kg - 8 reps

Excellent day at the gym with AK and IainK

Videoooooooo


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats on the pb's mate your shifting a lot of weight now


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome squats mate great progress.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You love me really:tongue:

Beautiful squats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest - Heavy Benching

Bench

warm up

140kg - 1 rep

160kg - 1 rep

170kg - 1 rep PB

175kg - 2 reps PB

180kg - bombed

Soooo close to 180! All the previous weights probably didnt help but happy with 175kg!

Incline Smith Press

110kg - 6 reps PB - stopped as seemed easy

115kg - 5 reps PB

110kg - 9 reps PB

Cable Cross Overs

8 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 8 reps PB

8 plates - 12 reps

C.G.B.P

80kg - 12 reps PB

80kg - 10 reps PB

Good result for the day!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow pbs all round well done mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRR you should have stuck to 1 rep on the 175 and saved that extra bit you needed for the 180! Why do 2 when all the others were singles???????


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i was egged on to do 180 lol... my goal for the session was 170kg and i was so suprised by the 175 i did two 

there's always next time lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yup....and I'm only 100kg behind you LMFAO!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I can rescue some pride from my squat and bench at least lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fooooooooook me mate those lifts are huge!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, cheers dmcc

next week i'll be taking bigger steps to 180kg

60

100

140

160

180

captured on candid video for jeremy beadle


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I can rescue some pride from my squat and bench at least lol


 :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PCT started today

50mg clomid

40mg Nolva

20mg Nolva to be taken later on in the day

So far no increased need to watch Bridget Jones Diary or Mama Mia...

Balls the size of peanuts

Sex drive diminished but still there at a push


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You want to be tugging not pushing lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lmao, when you have a missus you dont have to tug 

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 6 reps

T-bar rows

115kg - 12 reps

115kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

Deadlifts

180kg - 2 reps WTF

180kg - 2 reps WTF

150kg - 10 reps

Seriously felt heavy today and my lower back was not happy with it.

****ed off....

Face Pulls

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

EZ bar curls

60kg - 7 reps

60kg - 6 reps

DB Preachers

40lbs - 5 reps

35lbs - 6 reps

BW - 270lbs

Energy was out of the window after t-bars, i'm dreading this is the start of the weights coming down [  ]

Any way.....

End of cycle pics, i only took one before pic and that was for the rear double bicep...Yes i know i'm on the tubby side lol

Rear Double Bi

Before/After


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Stats:

Before in black, new in red

BW: 248 ----- 270

chest: 48" ----- 50.5

arms: 18" ----- 19.5

thighs: 28" ---- 30.5

calves: 18" ---- 19.5

neck: 18" ----- 20


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

u have some serious mass there mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done mate things are coming along nicely


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very good improvements mate. when do you start dieting?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

january mate...trimming the carbs slowly until pscarb takes over


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

looking very very large mate especially the forearms!, once you have cut your gunna look wicked! When you do cut your gunna have to shave that front rug lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

man rug stays for as long as possible lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Will be interesting to see what you have under there when you start cutting! But that's a good weight gain buddy!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good gains there buddy!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate!! You're a frigging beast!! I'd kill to have that bod, well done.



Incredible Bulk said:


> man rug stays for as long as possible lol


Good call!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Wicked progress mate...absolute beast! Some great gains, good thickness...think your going to do well come show time!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys 

I'm looking forward to working with pscarb and seeing whats underneath this flubber

Leg day - wednesday

Squats

160kg - 10 reps

150kg - 15 reps

150kg - 12 reps

goin doooown

Leg Extensions

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

Stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

330kg - 8 reps

300kg - 10 reps

300kg - 10 reps

BW - 271 lbs

Back is a bit sore from doms, been feeling it this week lol...

PCT is going well, blood pressure has fallen by a large amount

115

70

from

139

90


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Incline Smith Bench (not including weight of bar)

120kg - 6 reps

115kg - 6 reps

115kg - 5 reps

DB Incline Press

140lbs - 4 reps (had trouble getting these up)

120lbs - 9 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

Cable Crossovers

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Standing OH Press

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Tri Pulldowns

13 plates - 12 reps

13 plates - 12 reps

I dint bother weighing in as i had an all you can eat chinese buffet on friday lol.

PCT's going well, still have sex drive etc, nuts hanging lower


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back/Biceps

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 6 reps

T-Bar rows

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

105kg - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows (D-Handle)

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

Deads

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

Yes this is light but i had a masters national powerlifting guy watch my form which was quite cool.

I have to raise my legs only as fast as i'm raising the bar still, shooting them up too quick leaving the top end as a stiff leg dead.

Face pulls

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

EZ Bar Curls

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

DB Preachers

40lbs - 6 reps

35lbs - 6 reps

BW - 269lbs

BW is still up which means i'm not falling through a trap door during PCT.

Diet is still kept high in cals, proteins/carbs/fats

Weights are going down again but hey ho....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Happy Days:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest Triceps

Bench

150kg - 8 reps (felt good)

145kg - 8 reps

145kg - 5 reps

DB Inclines

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

Cable Crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

C.G.B.P (smith)

80kg - 7 reps

80kg - 7 reps

Tri-Pulldowns

14 plates - 8 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

BW - 267lbs


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good stuff mate, dont get paranoid about the pct just keep training and eating normal


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

probably just water weight mate your still 267lbs that's massive:thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Back/Biceps
> 
> Chins
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate - keep it up...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys n gals

xmas time has been fun fun fun

had a good christmas at camelot castle in Tintagel, quite posh dont you know lol....

diet has been as good as can be for this time of year, managed to pick up the lurgy as i was set upon by my girlfriends family all coughing and spluttering.

Her dad mentioned how everyone was on steroids for their coughs and questioned if i was on any...nearly choked on my christmas pudding

PCT has gone very well, sex drive was on full tilt and nuts are back to their normal seating positions.

Still have acne on the shoulders/back though


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

glad to hear your pct has gone well mate

Have you set a definate date for your diet yet?

Reason I ask is some people maintain for a while after a bulk just wondering how long people leave it before cutting?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Not quite sure if you have posted it already mate, but what is your current diet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back Biceps

Chins

BW - 11 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 5 reps

T-bar rows

110kg -12 reps

110kg - 10 reps (+2 reps bad form)

100kg - 12 reps

Deadlifts

150kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

Smith shrugs

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

dB Curls

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

BW - 262lbs

lost 5lbs of weight during xmas due to limited availability of food while at the hotel but i'm happy with this loss.... the weight belt was one notch smaller and my face isnt so chipmunky *my new word*

haimer - diet is a couple of pages back mate 

joey - i'm still keeping the cals and diet the same during PCT and for a few weeks after...i'll start cutting mid january slooooooowly and PScarb will let me know when he'll take over for the contest prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs - new years eve (joy of joys)

squats

150kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

hamstring twanged a bit

leg extensions

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

ham curls

75kg (stack) - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

calve raises

320kg - 10 reps

320kg - 8 reps

280kg - 8 reps

BW -262lbs

I have dropped a shed load of water, my back has more detail and my thighs look the mutts nuts.

Downsides... my joints are aching during PCT, i feel like an old man... left elbow plays up, right shoulder aching and generally feel like crap the day after a workout.

DOMS are way up too....

Now playing keepy uppy's with my nuts (nice image for ya eh?) and no longer resemble a pair of walnuts.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Here's wishing you a happy dappy 2009 Sweetie! Looking forward to seeing you turn into a lean mean machine x

And maybe this year will be the one where you out leg press me .....ok....maybe that's wishing too too much ;0)!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, happy new year to you too chook 

cheeky begga

Chest/shoulders/triceps

Working out with IainK off MT

Bench

150kg - 4 reps (+2 assisted)

145kg - 5 reps (+1 assisted)

140kg - 6 reps

Incline Smith Press

100kg - 9 reps

105kg - 5 reps

90kg - 8 reps

Overhead Barbell Press

60kg - 8 reps

70kg - 6 reps

70kg - 5 reps

Cable Crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

C.G.B.P

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 6 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

13 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

BW - 265lbs

Good session today with kenders, he switched the barbell on the bench as it was bent but the rings are in a different position than i'm used to - much wider!

Thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it lol

Right elbow giving me some jip, joints are still pretty sore and as Iain explained, the gear more than likely dulled a lot of pain and joint problems while on cycle.

Back to normal test wise, only taking 20mg of nolva every day and last week of PCT.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You know you love me really!

Iain is ace!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back biceps

chins

BW - 11 reps

BW - 8 reps

BW - 5 reps

Bent Barbell Rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

Deadlifts

150kg - 3 reps

170kg - 6 reps

180kg - 6 reps

180kg - 6 reps

Facepulls

3 plates - 20 reps

3 plates - 15 reps

DB Curls

50lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 6 reps

Cable one arm curls

3 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 8 reps

BW - 264lbs

weight has stuck around this which is a relief...

here's an updated post-PCT back shot, its suprising as i have a 38" waist but it looks diddy here


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I have to say you don't look as soft as the 1st pics. Jolly good stuff. Have you started starving yet? ;0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah but i'm still the marshmellow man lol... not starving yet but restricting the goodies and buying a bike for cardio in the mornings

elfin, i have huge amounts of respect for PG with regards to his posing, any chance you can get some pointers for me? 

pweeeeeease!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Make some time and get ya bum up here and he'll go through some posing with you no probs. If you make the effort then so will he. If you can get your posing right then you will already have a head start on most. Is it 1st timers you are doing?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Yup 1st timers!

Brilliant, when i shed some more fat and get the size down to something where you can see whats underneath i'll come up.

Thank you elfin + PG


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking good mate your back must be wide as fcuk if your waist is 38" in that pic:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

I see you are from portsmouth IB. Was in Portsmouth on sat watching Bristol City coming out Fratton station. I saw a hardcore looking gym. Was that city gym?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> looking good mate your back must be wide as fcuk if your waist is 38" in that pic:thumbup1:


Cheers mate! it does create an illusion eh?! :lol:



Chris69 said:


> I see you are from portsmouth IB. Was in Portsmouth on sat watching Bristol City coming out Fratton station. I saw a hardcore looking gym. Was that city gym?


yup, thats the one :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yup 1st timers!
> 
> Brilliant, when i shed some more fat and get the size down to something where you can see whats underneath i'll come up.
> 
> Thank you elfin + PG


No worries! Just let us know. If you nail your posing as a first timer then even if you haven't got the best physique on stage you can certainly make it look like you have because you won't be posing like a tw*t. Get the posing nailed!!!!!!!!!! Work at it like you would work on you best squats and deads. Don't under estimate how hard it is and never 'think' something looks good because YOU think it does because the chances are it doesn't lol.

Please note I will probably be the one ending up looking a tw*t x


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Facepulls?? Pray explain...


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Doing well as usual IB - :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Facepulls?? Pray explain...






 



BSD said:


> Doing well as usual IB - :thumb:


Cheers BSD! Things are on track :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> No worries! Just let us know. If you nail your posing as a first timer then even if you haven't got the best physique on stage you can certainly make it look like you have because you won't be posing like a tw*t. Get the posing nailed!!!!!!!!!! Work at it like you would work on you best squats and deads. Don't under estimate how hard it is and never 'think' something looks good because YOU think it does because the chances are it doesn't lol.
> 
> Please note I will probably be the one ending up looking a tw*t x


Exactly, i dont just want to make up numbers on stage 

I've tried throwing in some posing work postworkout (when i'm gassed) and its sure hard to hold a pose.

As ever, i'd only want the truth so you and PG can pick me apart just promise to put me back together again lol :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Your arms are looking huge mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys n gals 

I have tried not training them, but they still grow.... hopefully one day the back will catch up or i'll be dillet junior lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs

squats

150kg - 15 reps

145kg - 15 reps (up from last week)

hack squats

60kg

80kg

120kg - 10 reps

Trying to figure out where i am for this exercise, legs fried from the squats so i was happy at trying to set a bench mark.

S.L.D.L

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

Lying Hamcurls

stack - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

320kg - 10 reps

280kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Felt a bit crappy due to the start of a cold but happy with the workout

Ran out of Pro-Mass today so that will be the last bulking shake taken until after the cut.

I still have a tub of Boditronics express whey so will move onto that for the time being.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

> looking good mate your back must be wide as fcuk if your waist is 38" in that pic


Must be using the same photoshop guy i do :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm now in the proud ownership of my very own exercise bike!

After wrangling with assembly instructions and an awful spanner-slash-screwdriver that was provided to fix it, its now complete.

Not bad, £58 from argos


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

that should come in very handy mate and a great price:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oh you lucky man LOL


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest/shoulders/tris

Bench

140kg - 8 reps

140kg - 6 (+2 assisted)

130kg - 6 reps

130kg - 4 reps

I only managed 4 reps as i managed to spit a bit during the exhale and i saw this spit ball go towards AK's face, burst out laughing and i bombed lol.

Smith Incline

100kg - 12 reps

105kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

Standing Overhead Oly Press

70kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Side Laterals

30lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

Overhead skulls

60kg - 12 reps

65kg - 8 reps

Pushdowns

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

BW -265lbs

Time to wrap this puppy up.... as of this week i am officially no longer bulking!

I'm not happy with my training as of late so i'm looking at totally shaking things ups, i've got my books out and looking at a new way forward.

Here's some more pics




























A big thank you to everyone who has commented in this journal, i attribute a big part of my progress to everyone here who has taken 5 minutes out to advise, encourage or even call me a big girl who cant leg press :lol:

I'll be creating a cutting journal and i hope you will all pop in

--------------------------------------------

FINIS


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well mate all I have to say is......................

frigging hell man!!

Looking good - looking forward to the cut now.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:whistling: x

We want legs!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: x
> 
> We want legs!!!!!!!!


Agreed, get 'em out for the lads. And for Tan.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah legs will be next week... dont want to give up everything on the 1st date lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hehehehe! I hope that's the changing rooms and not your bedroom:whistling:

Seriously big arms!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow your huge now mate your chest is awesome and do I spy a hint of intercostals there?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol elfin, thats the changing rooms...my bedrooom pic is above!

cheers joey, my chest was something of a weakpoint but has thankfully been brought up a bit

intercostals? maybe.... or just skin rolls lol


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

Intercostals lol @ IB thats funnier than my penguin joke! :lol: :lol:, good luck with it all my man:thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It could just be fat rolls :whistling: but I swear they look like intercostals on your front relaxed shot


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Fat rolling over the inters lol.

Have you ever thought about training tri's before chest to pre exhaust em so that they are incapable of taking too much of the load when your doing chest. Yours arms are very dominant (oooerrrr Misses:whistling.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wont triceps fail before chest though?

i.e. i'm unable to bench press for more reps because my tri's are nuked but my chest is just getting started


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

The tri's are the major player in the chest routine as regards pressing, to pre-exhaust chest you need to do flyes or peck deck/cable cross overs whatever.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes but IB's arms are huuuuuuuge. Tan's point was to make the pecs do more of the work.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

^^^ That's it! Why stop when you chest starts!


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

How can his pecs do more of the work if his tri's are shot to sh1t?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

So if his tri's are doing all the work how is this working his chest?

IB has quite overpowering arms in comparison to his chest and there is a danger that they are doing alot of the work when he's training chest. Disproportionate to the likes of you and I (well me lol)! There is a danger that his arms will keep increasing in size but his chest won't. Now this is fine for a bicep boy happy in his tshirt on a Saturday night but IB wants too compete so he has to think about his symetry so he needs to look at alternative ways of training for this purpose. He has said that not training his arms has made no difference and he does train heavy for chest but the inbalance is still there so by pre exhausting tri's and taking them out of the equation and making his chest do more of the work. The body is very efficient and if it's more economical for his tri's to do the work then the body will use them, this doesn't mean the chest can't do it. If however the tri's are pre exhausted then it will be more economical for the pecs to do the work!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It was just an idea!


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

Only pre-exhaust ive ever heard of is pre-exhausting the pecs by flyes/peck deck/cable x overs, idea been the pecs get worked without the use of the tri's, your idea is a new one on me twinkle but I'm open to ideas x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ok tan i'll give it a shot this friday 

thanks!

oasis, its new to me as well but its worth a punt... good to see you here by the way mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

LMFAO @ Twinkle....I'll take that in the nicest possible way.

I see where you are coming from with the pre exhaust on chest using flies...then into press and I use that too but in IB's case we don't want to pre exhaust the chest before the tri's....the idea is to take the tri's OUT before the chest. The fact is he probably won't be able to bench/press as heavy but if it was his tri's doing most of the work anyway then that isn't a problem. Maybe finshing off with nice heavy flies and wide grip dips will fry them nicely.

....I think I quite like Twinkle lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

is it ok to ask for another name lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've been thinking about this some more...

if i train triceps before chest, the triceps will get a really good workout and still grow.

My pressing will suffer but my chest will get most of the action with what weight does go up...

so in fact it would be the same as if i was pre-exhausting the chest (flys) and pressing after as the triceps will still get a workout


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just try something different to what you usually do, whatever you decide and see what happens.

It's about the only excitement your going to get for the next few months LOL...except finding new ways of making chicken palatable :0)

I'll keep a bit of a recipe of the week going in my journal if you fancy ideas....infact I should dog out my protein cheesecake recipe!!!!!


----------

